# The Aussie Thomas Hearns seeks monster bout to inspire next phase



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

http://au.news.yahoo.com/thewest/sp...een-seeks-monster-bout-to-inspire-next-phase/



> Green seeks monster bout to inspire next phase
> 
> Green seeks monster bout to inspire next phase
> 
> ...


 He's dropping the IBO belt. Hope he doesn't call out Mundine again. I would like to see him fight Tarver again.:yep

Wonder who Phil will get to fight for the vacant strap?


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Brad Pitt.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

http://www.iboboxing.com/rankings/200.html

Brad Pitt vs Thabiso Mchunu.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Stifflersmum, matchmaker extraordinare!


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

I wonder who it will be? i know b-hop has a fight lined up but i think danny would love that fight, from the article it sounds as though he isn't planning on fighting at cruiser really, or that is just the impression that i got, or possibly a catchweight against another ageing guy? either way i have no doubt it will be a good card.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> He's dropping the IBO belt. Hope he doesn't call out Mundine again.


But you know he will.


> I would like to see him fight Tarver again.:yep


So would I, but that ain't happening.


> Wonder who Phil will get to fight for the vacant strap?


Mandy, bet my nuts on it. :deal


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

If Mundine loses to Mosley, Mundine vs Green will start making a lot of sense to both camps.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sox said:


> But you know he will.
> 
> So would I, but that ain't happening.
> 
> Mandy, bet my nuts on it. :deal


:lol: Mandy will not be fighting for the IBO CW title. IBO titles can be fought by anyone in the top 35. My guess it will be Pitt ranked 20 v Mchunu 10 because the IBO love Aussies and South Africans or Pitt v this guy ranked 35.

http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=157260&cat=boxer


----------



## donkeyking (May 21, 2013)

Did Green not just retire last week?


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

donkeyking said:


> Did Green not just retire last week?


No, that was a false article by ray wheatley that green had no idea about.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> :lol: Mandy will not be fighting for the IBO CW title. IBO titles can be fought by anyone in the top 35. My guess it will be Pitt ranked 20 v Mchunu 10 because the IBO love Aussies and South Africans or Pitt v this guy ranked 35.


Care to have an incredibly gay porn avatar bet? :hey

Green VS Mandy at LHW. You can count on it. :deal


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

Sox said:


> Care to have an incredibly gay porn avatar bet? :hey
> 
> Green VS Mandy at LHW. You can count on it. :deal


That still wouldnt be for the ibo cw belt though would it soxy, i think that is the point stiflers mum is trying to make.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> That still wouldnt be for the ibo cw belt though would it soxy, i think that is the point stiflers mum is trying to make.


If they use Mandy's scales, it may well be. :lol:


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Gaargh, give it up Green, time to retire & focus on promoting & training.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sox said:


> Care to have an incredibly gay porn avatar bet? :hey
> 
> Green VS Mandy at LHW. You can count on it. :deal


 I thought you meant Mandy would fight for the vacant IBO belt. Green v Mandy at LHW I doubt it but it wouldn't surprise me. So no bet.


----------



## KMA (May 21, 2013)

He's dropping the IBO belt. Hope he doesn't call out Mundine again. I would like to see him fight Tarver again.:yep

Wonder who Phil will get to fight for the vacant strap?[/QUOTE]

Dropped his trousers, let's hope he doesnt scrape the bottom of the barrel :deal I'm with Tuffwong, looking forward to Green Machine growing in the promotions sector.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Grinning Greeny = Johnnie Farnham. These cunts refuse to say goodbye.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

What a great promotional idea?! Greeny and Farnsy touring the capital cities together, Farnsies show, then an intermition with Greeny fighting, then the second half of Farnsies show!


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

DBerry said:


> What a great promotional idea?! Greeny and Farnsy touring the capital cities together, Farnsies show, then an intermition with Greeny fighting, then the second half of Farnsies show!


I agree Dale. It would sell $$$$$$


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> I agree Dale. It would sell $$$$$$


Would it be catered?


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Sox said:


> Would it be catered?


I would hope so.


----------



## The Mirage (Aug 27, 2013)

Greeny should just ride off into the sunset.


----------



## Roscoe (May 23, 2013)

I'll throw this one out.........typical Hyder/Green match making...........fing big named opponent that is over the hill that needs money.......the name I think they'l target is Holyfield at heavyweight.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Fuck, I'd hate that, Holeyfield is a warrior and has already agreed that he's prepared to come here to fight Lucas Brown. Green would beat him I think, but wouldn't even get past the halfway point even five years ago. I could see this happening but would lose all respect for Green and Hyder if they did.


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

Roscoe said:


> I'll throw this one out.........typical Hyder/Green match making...........fing big named opponent that is over the hill that needs money.......the name I think they'l target is Holyfield at heavyweight.


doubtful


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Holyfield even at the age of 50 would decimate Green............. No way he organises a fight with the real deal


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Roscoe said:


> I'll throw this one out.........typical Hyder/Green match making...........fing big named opponent that is over the hill that needs money.......the name I think they'l target is Holyfield at heavyweight.


 God no. I am going to throw this one out......Chad Dawson 3 time LHW 4 time if you count the IBO champion beaten Adamek,Johnson,Tarver,Hopkins coming off 2 KO losses Ward at SMW TKO after being dropped 3 times and Stevenson KO 1. Dawson doesn't earn big money and Greeny may see him as a vulnerable,big name target. Plus he shamelessly ducked him to fight a Puerto Rican drug addict when he was unbeaten so I think it will be Dawson at 185.


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> God no. I am going to throw this one out......Chad Dawson 3 time LHW 4 time if you count the IBO champion beaten Adamek,Johnson,Tarver,Hopkins coming off 2 KO losses Ward at SMW TKO after being dropped 3 times and Stevenson KO 1. Dawson doesn't earn big money and Greeny may see him as a vulnerable,big name target. Plus he shamelessly ducked him to fight a Puerto Rican drug addict when he was unbeaten so I think it will be Dawson at 185.


This is highly possible. I think dawson would school danny tbh, danny is not comfortable with slick southpaws and isn't explosive enough to land the shot that stevenson did on dawson, he also would have trouble cornering him and roughing him up


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

That's my guess he's targetting Chad and I think he would likely lose but at 185 and Chad being chinny Greeny is a live underdog. It better not be Holyfield.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Fuck, I'd hate that, Holeyfield is a warrior and has already agreed that he's prepared to come here to fight Lucas Brown...


Mick Gatto was spruiking about promoting Holyfield's visit here. That would be Mick Gatto who incidentally has already handed his promoter licence back.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

DBerry said:


> What a great promotional idea?! Greeny and Farnsy touring the capital cities together, Farnsies show, then an intermition with Greeny fighting, then the second half of Farnsies show!


 Indeed that would be great but Greeny's more of a John Williamson fan and has something in the pipeline with him according to this article.

http://www.fightnews.com/Boxing/danny-green-chases-a-monster-224115

In the meantime, Green and Australian Music Legend John Williamson will be putting on some "Up Close & Personal" shows together starting in October in Perth, as they will tell their stories anecdotes and personal struggles in a special presentation.

On stage they'll delve into their childhoods, their initial introduction into their professions, share the truth on struggles, successes and moments that have not only shaped their careers but also their lives. The audience will also be given the opportunity to ask question of both of them.

A long time tradition after Green Machine victories was to form a circle with Team Green in the ring, and sing along to the Williamson Australian classic "True Blue."

Francis and kel will be definitely going to Perth for that.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Apparently anyone attending will need to have a tattoo of the southern stars and talk in Aussie slang 

If you don't have a southern stars tattoo then tattoos having your own name, the wife/girlfriend and kids on some part of the inner arm, chest or back will be suffice.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

...or even the Southern *Cross* aka the Eureka Stockade flag...


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

The Southern Stars is the Australian women's cricket team :lol:


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

atsch my mistake..... Southern Cross how silly of me

I won't edit as I deserve to be laughed at for that one


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Will be a great event Danny and John sharing their anecdotes,warbling out '' hey true blue '' hang 10 hand gestures aplenty. Wonder if anybody from the Busselton Hospital staff will be attending this soiree?


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

The Spider said:


> Mick Gatto was spruiking about promoting Holyfield's visit here. That would be Mick Gatto who incidentally has already handed his promoter licence back.


Dave Diecke (Lester Eliss's younger half brother) was talking about him Kieth bringing HoleyField out here about three years ago, Holyfield was in acceptance then.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Dave Diecke (Lester Eliss's younger half brother) was talking about him Kieth bringing HoleyField out here about three years ago, Holyfield was in acceptance then.


In April this year Mick Gatto was saying he'd bring Holyfield here in November. But according to the newspaper today Gatto has already handed his promoter's licence back.


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

There's nothing wrong with john williamson he is my dad's favourite musician.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> There's nothing wrong with john williamson he is my dad's favourite musician.


Tend to agree.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Just you wait 'till Farnsey reworks 'You're The Voice' for Greeney, calls it 'You're The Fist'. Farnsey's not out of the running yet!


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Kel said:


> Apparently anyone attending will need to have a tattoo of the southern stars and talk in Aussie slang
> 
> If you don't have a southern stars tattoo then tattoos having your own name, the wife/girlfriend and kids on some part of the inner arm, chest or back will be suffice.


Anyone with those sort of tattoo's is a complete bogan.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Anyone with those sort of tattoo's is a complete bogan.


Are you a bogan Franky?


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Sadly I think we all possess some key characteristic of being a bogan.

I think we should all nominate one of our bogan faults.

Me: When I'm solely around other males, I swear every second word when making a strong point :smile Not many other nationalities seem to do this except maybe the angry Irish :lol:


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

Kel said:


> Sadly I think we all possess some key characteristic of being a bogan.
> 
> I think we should all nominate one of our bogan faults.
> 
> Me: When I'm solely around other males, I swear every second word when making a strong point :smile Not many other nationalities seem to do this except maybe the angry Irish :lol:


I think every male australian possesses some bogan characteristics, i think my most bogan characteristic is my love of victoria bitter maybe, and my tendency to do skulls out of my shoe when ive had a few too many.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

I wear flannos and have 2 Falcon utes. :smile


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Tarver suspension ends wants any of the Cruiserweight champions. Calls Green a coward.

http://www.boxingnews24.com/2013/06/antonio-tarver-targeting-marco-huck-and-guillermo-jones/


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Tarver suspension ends wants any of the Cruiserweight champions. Calls Green a coward.
> 
> http://www.boxingnews24.com/2013/06/antonio-tarver-targeting-marco-huck-and-guillermo-jones/


:lol: spot on


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Fuck Tarver is giving it to Green on his twitter account.

https://twitter.com/AntonioTarver


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Tweets All / No replies

Triple Gem ‏@AnichaAnatta 51m

@AntonioTarver Wasting time with @Dannygreenboxer your his worst nightmare,he gets flashbacks of the fight while surfing&falls of his board
Retweeted by MagicMan 5X Champ
Expand
bountyhunter ‏@ManBrokeMachine 43m

@AntonioTarver @maxmarkson tarver why did u beat @Dannygreenboxer up so bad? It was suppose to be easy u were 42
Retweeted by MagicMan 5X Champ
View conversation
Mason 2Tone Grant ‏@masongrant1 41m

@Dannygreenboxer you shit it against @AntonioTarver , wanted to look for a big fight, tarver is a big fight you dumb fool, you have no heart
Retweeted by MagicMan 5X Champ
Expand
Mason 2Tone Grant ‏@masongrant1 39m

@AntonioTarver I think @Dannygreenboxer is a PUSSY, vacated he's belt because he knew he would get Ko'ed he's got no heart the little bitch
Retweeted by MagicMan 5X Champ
View conversation
Reply
Retweet
Favorite
bountyhunter ‏@ManBrokeMachine 39m

@Dannygreenboxer hey champ @AntonioTarver is giving it to u on here are u just gonna let him beat u outside the ring aswell?
Retweeted by MagicMan 5X Champ
Expand
Ricky Love ‏@rickylove91 1h

@AntonioTarver us Aussies are up tryin to do our 9 to 5 but getting distracted by your Danny green tweets 
Retweeted by MagicMan 5X Champ
View conversation
Michael Dickie ‏@MichaelDickie 57m

@AntonioTarver just serving it upto @Dannygreenboxer. Physically beat the crap outa him n now mentally mind fucking the shit out of him 
Retweeted by MagicMan 5X Champ
Expand
Heisensingh ‏@gastsingh 1h

@AntonioTarver yo magic, i'm still scarred after you destroyed my fav box ever - RJJ - 2nd fight, best knockout ever
Retweeted by MagicMan 5X Champ
View conversation
Pete Gladstone ‏@PeteGladstone 1h

@AntonioTarver were up champ....They don't wanna see u
Retweeted by MagicMan 5X Champ
View conversation
MagicMan 5X Champ ‏@AntonioTarver 1h

Wake up twitter
Expand
Joshua ‏@d_money1991 1h

@wwos9 and @FOXSportsAUS should get an interview with @AntonioTarver he's calling out @Dannygreenboxer but greens running scared tho
Retweeted by MagicMan 5X Champ
Expand
Robert Scott ‏@ScottRobby 1h

@bruiserh89 @AntonioTarver @Dannygreenboxer because the ibo has stated that tarver is his next fight or give up the title.
Retweeted by MagicMan 5X Champ
View conversation
Robert Scott ‏@ScottRobby 1h

@bruiserh89 @AntonioTarver @Dannygreenboxer the fight against tarver is the biggest fight out there right now for danny to make.
Retweeted by MagicMan 5X Champ
View conversation
Derrick Brooks ‏@DBrooks55 4h

Did I hear that NFL says the Read Option QBs can be hit like they were a RB?
Retweeted by MagicMan 5X Champ
Expand
gabby alaniz ‏@alagabby 4h

@AntonioTarver @Dannygreenboxer I hope the champ gets the chance to fight again.. I want to see him in action.. TeamTarver!!!all the way
Retweeted by MagicMan 5X Champ
View conversation
Tity Boi (2 Chainz) ‏@2chainz 6h

RT @MasterGThuggin: So 5 days til @2chainz album drops. Anyone else a little excited? <<<I am!
Retweeted by MagicMan 5X Champ
Expand
Joshua ‏@d_money1991 6h

@AntonioTarver you watch @Dannygreenboxer announce his retirement after reading this !!! #dannypink #tarvergreen2 #putuporshutupdanny 
Retweeted by MagicMan 5X Champ
View conversation
orlando fernandez ‏@fernandezboxing 9h

@AntonioTarver @Dannygreenboxer ..Danny Green doesn't have the guts to step back into the ring with you Champ..
Retweeted by MagicMan 5X Champ
View conversation
Joshua ‏@d_money1991 6h

What are you running from @Dannygreenboxer ?? Wait I think we all know who @AntonioTarver ....
Retweeted by MagicMan 5X Champ
View conversation
MagicMan 5X Champ ‏@AntonioTarver 7h

This clown vacated the title because he know I was next, claiming he wanted a "massive" fight. Guess&#8230;

__
http://instagr.am/p/d45NiZDbn9/
 Expand

haha


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

Tarver's biggest issue is his difficulty to negotiate with i think, he is known to be a prima donna and thinks he is a bigger star than he is.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Tarver hoping for another big money fight vs Green :lol:


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

@ sawspan. I can't believe he's supposed to be next up but if the IBO ordered this fight and Danny vacated it looks bad. Just have drug testing dunno why they didn't have it last time. This big fight Danny is pursuing want to be pretty good too beat Tarver. Even if it's Dawson after his last 2 fights it looks bad though I would like to see Green-Dawson personally.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

It's funny how the winner wants the rematch, usually its the other way around.

Tarver wants some more Aussie Moola it seems :lol: I hope the grinning one bites and gives it to him.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> @ sawspan. I can't believe he's supposed to be next up but if the IBO ordered this fight and Danny vacated it looks bad. Just have drug testing dunno why they didn't have it last time. This big fight Danny is pursuing want to be pretty good too beat Tarver. Even if it's Dawson after his last 2 fights it looks bad though I would like to see Green-Dawson personally.


Yeah it does look like he vacated the belt rather than having to face Tarver in his mandatory.

Time to retire Greeny.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Tweets All / No replies
> 
> Triple Gem ‏@AnichaAnatta 51m
> 
> ...


Ha ha. He's getting egged on by some of the worst Mundine nut hugging twitter trolls we got in Aus. You thought some of the forum ones were bad! What's your handle on there Stifflers? I use the same as I do here.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Ha ha. He's getting egged on by some of the worst Mundine nut hugging twitter trolls we got in Aus. You thought some of the forum ones were bad! What's your handle on there Stifflers? I use the same as I do here.


 Im not a Mundine hugger and Im not on there. But Ty posted on ESB about this maybe he's there. But if the IBO ordered this fight and if Green is relinquishing his belt rather than fight him thats a bit weak IMO.

http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=486950


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Who still eats chiko rolls?

Fuck's sakes :lol:


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Sox said:


> Are you a bogan Franky?


No I'm not Socks.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm calling it now. Grinning Greeny will fight another Bum Santiago type next who generally fights 2 weight divisions lower than Danny. You heard it here first folks.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

I will never doubt your word Jamie.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Is there one specific piece of hard evidence that links Francis to Jamie?


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Kel said:


> Is there one specific piece of hard evidence that links Francis to Jamie?


No mate no evidence. These silly chaps on here are not very perceptive. It really is quite funny. Dale had a bit of a breakdown the other week and was mentioning what would happen if we met up again etc etc. It really would be funny when Dale and Jamie met again because I'm not Jamie.:lol:


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Dale seems to have a weekly breakdown, I feel for his safety.... I have some Xanax which might help him


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

There is a lot of calls for green to rematch tarver again, and tarver is pushing for it, as he knows it will be his highest payday again, tarver is acting like a bit of a petulant child trying to goad green into a rematch, i wouldnt be unhappy if they fought again, you would think that green has learnt that he should go to the body of tarver and to move away from the left, coupled with the fact that tarver looked a lot slower in the fight against kayode than he did against green.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> No mate no evidence. These silly chaps on here are not very perceptive. It really is quite funny. Dale had a bit of a breakdown the other week and was mentioning what would happen if we met up again etc etc. It really would be funny when Dale and Jamie met again because I'm not Jamie.:lol:


 Dale figured it out Jamie. You crapping on about the corporates,Jamie Myer being a boxing promoter and corporate function caterer. Your insider knowledge eg. Santiago bum 185 catchweight,Green-Cameron catchweight,Wlod 192 with 2 separate weigh ins.:deal


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> No mate no evidence. These silly chaps on here are not very perceptive. It really is quite funny. Dale had a bit of a breakdown the other week and was mentioning what would happen if we met up again etc etc. It really would be funny when Dale and Jamie met again because I'm not Jamie.:lol:


ome one on Boxrec mentioned you're Jamie, I don't knoe if you are or are not, you like to shit stir and joke in a cerebal maner from anonyminity, you like getting under o=peoples' skins for a rise and can see that, you have an interesting sence of humour that I've learned to appreciate, but you still get on my tits from time to time. I don't really know if you are Jamie, but it's fun linking a person, rightly or wrongly, as a boxing personality. We'll see how it pans out next time I bump in to Jamie :lol:


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Kel said:


> Dale seems to have a weekly breakdown, I feel for his safety.... I have some Xanax which might help him


Never had Xanax, kel. And I'll break out of the niceties from time to time, just as I do when I've had enough in person. Who's up for a beer?


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

'Course Franky is Jamie, it's common knowledge around the traps.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

What is of interest to me is Stiffjab and Jamie were, Ty Germinara supporters, nay, friends, and now show various levels of disdain! in the words of Pauline Hanson "please explaine"


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Sox said:


> 'Course Franky is Jamie, it's common knowledge around the traps.


Two faced if he is.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sox said:


> 'Course Franky is Jamie, it's common knowledge around the traps.


 This. You don't need proof when you have instinct.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

How ya doin' Dale, when's your next fight?


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> This. You don't need proof when you have instinct.


:yep


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Sox said:


> How ya doin' Dale, when's your next fight?


Still got a shoulder injury from October, but fuck it, i'm aggressively losing weight to be in a position to fight again soon, still like to sneak a couple in this year. Can't wait 'till Sammy's in the gym hard core, he'll lift me.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

I'me having a cheat night tonight, I'm ashamed to say. next week I'll be tough but have to go out for my missus's b'day party. no eating and only vodka/soda.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Still got a shoulder injury from October, but fuck it, i'm aggressively losing weight to be in a position to fight again soon, still like to sneak a couple in this year. Can't wait 'till Sammy's in the gym hard core, he'll lift me.


Good one, make sure you fill us in when it happens.

Me and wifey are doing another 10 week 'Box N Burn' program, started last week.

Fuck it's made me feel good. Stronger, fitter, faster, I feel like the 6 million dollar man! :smile

It's a good perve too. :hey


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Sox said:


> Good one, make sure you fill us in when it happens.
> 
> Me and wifey are doing another 10 week 'Box N Burn' program, started last week.
> 
> ...


All posatives there mate, boxing is great fitness, not long ago I was 20 k.g over fight weight yet fit enough to go along with the young fellers. Keep at it Soxy, you'll not regretit mate.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

DBerry said:


> What is of interest to me is Stiffjab and Jamie were, Ty Germinara supporters, nay, friends, and now show various levels of disdain! in the words of Pauline Hanson "please explaine"


I'm still a Ty supporter Dale, always have been. I know he stirs people the wrong way which is fair enough but He knows his boxing and is a good forum poster and makes the forums fun and interesting. Would love to eventually see a Dale v Ty superfight headlining a Mick Gatto card in the future from the comfort of a corporate table. I'm sure Mick would look after the high rollers in the audience. I still think Ty squeaks by you Dale but if you can prove me wrong I will salute you with a standing ovation.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

DBerry said:


> ome one on Boxrec mentioned you're Jamie, I don't knoe if you are or are not, you like to shit stir and joke in a cerebal maner from anonyminity, you like getting under o=peoples' skins for a rise and can see that, you have an interesting sence of humour that I've learned to appreciate, but you still get on my tits from time to time. I don't really know if you are Jamie, but it's fun linking a person, rightly or wrongly, as a boxing personality. We'll see how it pans out next time I bump in to Jamie :lol:


That someone on Boxrec was a poster called DBerry or DaleBerry from memory. It was you.:lol: Don't even try to deny it Dale.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> I'm still a Ty supporter Dale, always have been. I know he stirs people the wrong way which is fair enough but He knows his boxing and is a good forum poster and makes the forums fun and interesting. Would love to eventually see a Dale v Ty superfight headlining a Mick Gatto card in the future from the comfort of a corporate table. I'm sure Mick would look after the high rollers in the audience. I still think Ty squeaks by you Dale but if you can prove me wrong I will salute you with a standing ovation.


Dale Dingle Berry squashes TC Grubby Fucktard like the pathetic little poofter he is. :happy


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Green vacating his beloved IBO Cruiserweight belt when Tarvers suspension ends and according to his twitter the IBO ordered he rematch him. Should Danny Green be renamed the yellow machine?


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Green vacating his beloved IBO Cruiserweight belt when Tarvers suspension ends and according to his twitter the IBO ordered he rematch him. Should Danny Green be renamed the yellow machine?


You are only getting one side of the story, and that is from tarver who is desperately seeking a payday, not saying that he is lying necessarily but maybe wait untill some more info comes through, and if green fights somebody like dawson then will you still call him the yellow machine?


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

@ Sawspan. When you tweet stuff like this.


> News
> Articles
> Interviews
> Partners
> ...


 And then vacate your title when faced with the prospect of fighting him again then yes. And if he does fight Dawson it will only be because he sees him as vulnerable because of his last 2 demoralising defeats. He has already ducked Dawson to fight Siaca. I would like to see him fight Dawson but he wanted nothing to do with him when he was unbeaten.

http://www.theage.com.au/sport/dann...champion-of-running-scared-20091203-k8rs.html


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Who the fuck is this Cameroon fella " Danny Greens a three time world champ " my arse is he , shit fights for shit trinkets like this should be recognised for what they are and that's paid jollies for all in the loop , Blokes like Green and this fella bring down the sport to a level of low i wish i had never witnessed . Shame on Green & Co


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

@ Josey Wales. Shane Cameron the guy Danny Green won his 4th world title against.


----------



## Stiffjab (May 21, 2013)

DBerry said:


> What is of interest to me is Stiffjab and Jamie were, Ty Germinara supporters, nay, friends, and now show various levels of disdain! in the words of Pauline Hanson "please explaine"


 @DBerry

I was I the same page as most in regards to TC when he first joined ESB but to be completely honest he grew on me.

I thought he was a good addition to the ESB family. He never hid behind a user name and was happy to let people know who he was, where he came from and even post videos of his fights. He usually went against the grain and that made for some interesting threads. He could take a joke most of the time and he had this strange belief in himself which I never understood but somewhat respected.

Who in their right mind would challenge a 100kg+ street brawling king kong when they were a career welterweight who hadent fought in over 10 years?? Ty, that's who. What a nutter.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Who the fuck is this Cameroon fella " Danny Greens a three time world champ " my arse is he , shit fights for shit trinkets like this should be recognised for what they are and that's paid jollies for all in the loop , Blokes like Green and this fella bring down the sport to a level of low i wish i had never witnessed . Shame on Green & Co


 Outstanding post from an all time great internet poster. Telling it like it is. Wish there was more of this honesty from other posters.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> @ Josey Wales. Shane Cameron the guy Danny Green won his 4th world title against.


Yea I was a bit pissed up typing that ( Mythos the bubble and squeaks have finally sorted a tidy beer out over here in lovely Corfu ) that kid Cameron can't be blamed really as he's just playing the game trying to get ahead it was more a pop @ Grinning Greeny who after winning a legit title relaxed and thrived on fighting crap fights and hood winking anyone that would listen that he was still a world champ .

Francis , not sure if your serious but thanks if you are :bbb


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Stiffjab said:


> I was I the same page as most in regards to TC when he first joined ESB but to be completely honest he grew on me.
> 
> I thought he was a good addition to the ESB family. He never hid behind a user name and was happy to let people know who he was, where he came from and even post videos of his fights. He usually went against the grain and that made for some interesting threads. He could take a joke most of the time and he had this strange belief in himself which I never understood but somewhat respected.
> 
> Who in their right mind would challenge a 100kg+ street brawling king kong when they were a career welterweight who hadent fought in over 10 years?? Ty, that's who. What a nutter.


Full respect to you for telling it like you see it and liking someone who is so disliked. You're a good man Stiffjab. :good

But, the points you raise I don't really see as anything worthwhile, more like proof of his complete and utter stupidity.

The anonymity is simply to do with being so in love with himself. Same for posting his fights.
Really, who the fuck would do that?

Going against the grain was nothing more than trying to get a rise out of anyone and everyone.

He could only take a joke when it suited him. One eyed.

Challenging Kimbo, again, all bluff and bluster, but just more proof that he even believes his own bullshit. What an ego.

Like Dale, I can't get my head around anyone liking the grub, but I guess we all have a soft spot for someone, I mean, I don't even mind Jamie sometimes. :hey


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

The yellow machine...... I like it


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Kel said:


> The yellow machine...... I like it


:lol:


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

How come TCboxa isn't here? He'd bring a lot of activity to the Aussie forum, the forum needs Ty whether you like him or not he brings controversy!


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Yea I was a bit pissed up typing that ( Mythos the bubble and squeaks have finally sorted a tidy beer out over here in lovely Corfu ) that kid Cameron can't be blamed really as he's just playing the game trying to get ahead it was more a pop @ Grinning Greeny who after winning a legit title relaxed and thrived on fighting crap fights and hood winking anyone that would listen that he was still a world champ .
> 
> Francis , not sure if your serious but thanks if you are :bbb


 Shane Cameron boiled down 8kg in 6 weeks but was paid $375,000 thats $25,000 more than Golovkin and $75,000 more than Macklin for their fight. Can't blame him for talking Greeny up. Did OK for 4-5 rounds too.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sox said:


> Full respect to you for telling it like you see it and liking someone who is so disliked. You're a good man Stiffjab. :good
> 
> But, the points you raise I don't really see as anything worthwhile, more like proof of his complete and utter stupidity.
> 
> ...


 Yeah Jamie is OK. Ty accused Leon of molesting his kids and posts personal details of people he dislikes on the forum for everyone to see but cried to the mods and had a photo removed and a poster banned when they published a photo of his mum that was in the Albury/Wodonga newspaper. Im with you I can't understand anyone liking that even though it's only an internet forum. But opinions vary I guess.


----------



## KMA (May 21, 2013)

I'd rather read posts like Yellow Machine rather than read dribble about ty!


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

@ Leftsmash. He was here but was gulaged and started putting up Dales fight Pat Lynch in there and generally whining about stuff. So they turfed him for good he has an alt here but lies low so he doesn't blow his cover. If their is a controversial poster I miss it's 20a87 he was A1 shitstirrer.


----------



## Stiffjab (May 21, 2013)

Sox said:


> Full respect to you for telling it like you see it and liking someone who is so disliked. You're a good man Stiffjab. :good


Thanks Sox :good

You know I have nothing but respect for you, both as a boxing fan and as a person in general. Glad to hear you and the missus are both doing well with the new boxing classes.



Sox said:


> But, the points you raise I don't really see as anything worthwhile, more like proof of his complete and utter stupidity.
> 
> The anonymity is simply to do with being so in love with himself. Same for posting his fights.
> Really, who the fuck would do that?


:lol: I know but you have to find that some what amusing.



Sox said:


> Going against the grain was nothing more than trying to get a rise out of anyone and everyone.
> 
> He could only take a joke when it suited him. One eyed.


I do admit he would flip flop on his opinions such as the Geale fiasco. How you can go from a fan to a hater as soon as he won the title was a strange situation. Stick with your boys through thick and thin, much like we have throughout the Mundine debarcle and Barker lose.



Sox said:


> Challenging Kimbo, again, all bluff and bluster, but just more proof that he even believes his own bullshit. What an ego.


Imagine if he had got the fight and won though, that would have been the funniest sh*t ever!!



Sox said:


> Like Dale, I can't get my head around anyone liking the grub, but I guess we all have a soft spot for someone, I mean, I don't even mind Jamie sometimes. :hey


Negative Jamie is an integral part of the old ESB/new CHB family :deal


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

He received 1000 year ban for engaging in cyber atrocities.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Enough about Ty what about the Yellow Machine chickening out of a fight with Tarver? What a disgrace to his country,his state and Perth. For shame Greeny for shame.
Perhaps he can stump up $2 million and get Beyer out here after a lay off.

http://www.theage.com.au/news/Sport...German-champion/2005/03/13/1110649060495.html


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> @ Sawspan. When you tweet stuff like this.
> 
> And then vacate your title when faced with the prospect of fighting him again then yes. And if he does fight Dawson it will only be because he sees him as vulnerable because of his last 2 demoralising defeats. He has already ducked Dawson to fight Siaca. I would like to see him fight Dawson but he wanted nothing to do with him when he was unbeaten.
> 
> http://www.theage.com.au/sport/dann...champion-of-running-scared-20091203-k8rs.html


I think from greens point of view it is a case of why would he rematch a guy who beat him handily, but was busted for steroids soon after, and is not acting like an immature brat trying to cash in on greens name over here again?. As i have stated, i don't think proffessional fighters are scared of other fighters as a general rule of thumb, obviously we sit on other ends of the spectrum when it comes to green, i tend to give him the benefit of the doubt, whereas you prefer to suspect the worst, it is what it is.


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Enough about Ty what about the Yellow Machine chickening out of a fight with Tarver? What a disgrace to his country,his state and Perth. For shame Greeny for shame.
> Perhaps he can stump up $2 million and get Beyer out here after a lay off.
> 
> http://www.theage.com.au/news/Sport...German-champion/2005/03/13/1110649060495.html


Come on mate, at least give green chance to respond, stop bringing up irrelevant articles and calling names, you are generally much more mature than that.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

@ sawspan. When you disrespect and trash talk other fighters like Danny has accusing them of being cowards e.g. Calzaghe,Mundine you have to expect criticism. We will have to see what this monster bout is. I doubt it willbe as big as Green-Tarver II.


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> @ sawspan. When you disrespect and trash talk other fighters like Danny has accusing them of being cowards e.g. Calzaghe,Mundine you have to expect criticism. We will have to see what this monster bout is. I doubt it willbe as big as Green-Tarver II.


When did he trash talk calzaghe? he said he expected lacy to beat him and that he didn't respect fighters who stayed at home all the time without fighting overseas if need be. That is hardly trash talking the guy. It seems like you are bringing up a lot of stuff from years and years ago and lumping it together with this situation. Green tarver 1 was not really that big considering the amount tarver demanded to be paid and it was not a sellout from what i can remember, as well as the fact tht he copped a lot of criticism for fighting an over the hill hasbeen.


----------



## Aroused Koala (May 22, 2013)

If Green wanted to re-gain any credibility, he would have accepted the Tarver rematch. If he's so worried about Tarver roiding up, he should demand PED testing.


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

Aroused Koala said:


> If Green wanted to re-gain any credibility, he would have accepted the Tarver rematch. If he's so worried about Tarver roiding up, he should demand PED testing.


Those stating that he has no credibility will find a way to re enforce that point of view even if he did accept a tarver rematch, it is what it is. Again, green has not made a statement regarding tarver and a rematch and all we are hearing is tarvers bleating over social media.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

IBO made Tarver the next guy up and Green relinquishes the belt..................... pretty simple really for the "Yellow machine" :-(


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

Kel said:


> IBO made Tarver the next guy up and Green relinquishes the belt..................... pretty simple really for the "Yellow machine" :-(


This has been said but i haven't read any official confirmation of this from the ibo, just from tarver, if there is official confirmation from the ibo then i will accept it. However tarver should not be allowed to be mandatory after being busted for steroids whilst holding the title imo. Lateef Kayode should be the mandatory if anything.


----------



## Aroused Koala (May 22, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> Those stating that he has no credibility will find a way to re enforce that point of view even if he did accept a tarver rematch, it is what it is. Again, green has not made a statement regarding tarver and a rematch and all we are hearing is tarvers bleating over social media.


Never said he didn't have any however since the Briggs fight, he has lost a lot of it.

It's also apparently been reported that Tarver was first in line to fight for the IBO Cruiser-weight title then Green just coincidentally decides to relinquish the title? Put two and two together.


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

Aroused Koala said:


> Never said he didn't have any however since the Briggs fight, he has lost a lot of it.
> 
> It's also apparently been reported that Tarver was first in line to fight for the IBO Cruiser-weight title then Green just coincidentally decides to relinquish the title? Put two and two together.


I think the first tarver fight, and the wlod fight regained a lot of it. That is my issue "apparently been reported". All of the reports i have seen have only come from tarver himself, who realises danny is his highest money earner of potential fights, he is the one pushing the rematch, which seems a little odd considering he won so handily in the first fight. There has also been a lot of talk of tarver facing b-hop back down at lhw, he is simply trying to push his name into a big money fight.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Tarver wants the IBO belt to give him potential bigger money fights, if the IBO says he is next in line, it makes sense he would push for the fight.


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

Kel said:


> Tarver wants the IBO belt to give him potential other money fights, if his the IBO next in line it makes sense he would push for the fight.


Rigght. Because tarver is so active he won't just sit on the belt untill he is forced to face a mandatory will he?


----------



## MidniteProwler (Sep 9, 2013)

He will fight Kessler at 185


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Of course there are other factors like a good pay day for a pretty easy win


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

MidniteProwler said:


> He will fight Kessler at 185


Although Mikkel has seen better days, he would dust up the yellow machine at that weight


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

Kel said:


> Of course there are other factors like a good pay day for a pretty easy win


This is why tarver is pushing for it so hard, and trying so hard to make it look as though danny is running, as i have stated, let's see what green has in the pipeline before calling him a coward and yellow bellied etc.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

@ Sawspan Joe had fought in Germany and Denmark. He even agreed to fight Kessler there.


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> @ Sawspan Joe had fought in Germany and Denmark. He even agreed to fight Kessler there.


Wasn't the kessler fight after the lacy fight?


----------



## Powerplow (May 13, 2013)

Stiffjab said:


> @DBerry
> 
> I was I the same page as most in regards to TC when he first joined ESB but to be completely honest he grew on me.
> 
> ...


Lol, so true.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> This has been said but i haven't read any official confirmation of this from the ibo, just from tarver, if there is official confirmation from the ibo then i will accept it. However tarver should not be allowed to be mandatory after being busted for steroids whilst holding the title imo. Lateef Kayode should be the mandatory if anything.


 Lateef Kayode should have got a shot before Green and Cameron. He blew up about it at the time.

http://www.boxingscene.com/lateef-kayode-furious-with-green-cameron-ibo-clash--57458

Much more money in Green-Tarver II than Green-Kayode for the IBO. That's the way it is.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> Wasn't the kessler fight after the lacy fight?


 Yes but he was willing to fight there when Palle made a $5 mill offer to fight there and had fought in Denmark and Germany before Lacy. Danny's insult was false.


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Yes but he was willing to fight there when Palle made a $5 mill offer to fight there and had fought in Denmark and Germany before Lacy. Danny's insult was false.


Ok. However at the time that was the general consensus concerning joe wouldn't you agree? that he was a guy holding his own belts hostage over in britain fighting soft touches? we know now that this is and was untrue. If you are going to nitpick every comment green makes then you must do the same in regards to your comments etc regarding green, these things work both ways.


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Lateef Kayode should have got a shot before Green and Cameron. He blew up about it at the time.
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/lateef-kayode-furious-with-green-cameron-ibo-clash--57458
> 
> Much more money in Green-Tarver II than Green-Kayode for the IBO. That's the way it is.


That's the thing though, its not as if green is ducking tarver to fight kayode either is it, i think he will fight a similar sized guy at a catchweight, kessler or dawson at 185 would be possible and fan friendly, tarver already towelled him up and according to a lot of people green has little skill whatsoever so why are they begging for him to fight a guy who is so much better than him and has already beaten him in tarver? the hypocricy is confusing.


----------



## Stiffjab (May 21, 2013)

Powerplow said:


> Lol, so true.


Ty?


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> How come TCboxa isn't here? He'd bring a lot of activity to the Aussie forum, the forum needs Ty whether you like him or not he brings controversy!


He won't be allowed back, he shut this site down several times with DOS attacks when he got gulaged, any how, fuck that vile steaming turd, he posted on ESB that both leon and I molest our children and even attacked my dead POW grandfather, the 'man', for want of a better word, is absolute scum.


----------



## Crusher (Jun 14, 2013)

DBerry said:


> He won't be allowed back, he shut this site down several times with DOS attacks when he got gulaged, any how, fuck that vile steaming turd, he posted on ESB that both leon and I molest our children and even attacked my dead POW grandfather, the 'man', for want of a better word, is absolute scum.


He is posting here as powerplow


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Why is someone like Tarver still fighting these days ? He should have made tens of millions in his career and at this stage he's just flogging a dead horse trying to get big paydays.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

DBerry said:


> He won't be allowed back, he shut this site down several times with DOS attacks when he got gulaged, any how, fuck that vile steaming turd, he posted on ESB that both leon and I molest our children and even attacked my dead POW grandfather, the 'man', for want of a better word, is absolute scum.


Spot on.
We can all be dicks at time, but TC is just fucked.


----------



## KMA (May 21, 2013)

Green is not yellow :yep Tarver is calling him out for the $$$$$ and a holiday Downunder. Green is doing what he wants to do like he has always done!

He has in no way harmed Australia boxing (cough cough Briggs but briggs should cop the majority of that bullshit) his Green Machine promotions have opened up international doors, gained great contacts for future aussie up and coming boxers and done just dandy promoting boxing in Australia. Michael Katsidis should have got the same amount if not more media attention than Green but it didn't happen :-(


----------



## Roscoe (May 23, 2013)

Ageed Koala.......it makes me laugh when Green goes on about monster bouts when he hasn't tried to avenge any of his losses since Beyer.......rematch Tarver or Wlod would do me for a monster bout.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Why is someone like Tarver still fighting these days ? He should have made tens of millions in his career and at this stage he's just flogging a dead horse trying to get big paydays.


 Probably the same reason Hopkins still fights he loves fighting and no matter how much money people have they always want more. And you never know alot of boxers are foolish with their money,get ripped off by managers,hangers on and wind up owing the IRS money ala RJJ. Read this article about boxers and what they earn and you would be astounded that people like Tyson and RJJ are doing it tough.

http://www.petemyersrules.com/2011/10/i-need-to-get-paid.html

The fact RJJ got nothing against Hopkins in their 2nd fight and is travelling to Russia to get brutally KTFO for 500k is a bit sad considering the money he had made in his prime.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Roscoe said:


> Ageed Koala.......it makes me laugh when Green goes on about monster bouts when he hasn't tried to avenge any of his losses since Beyer.......rematch Tarver or Wlod would do me for a monster bout.


Wlod would be the better of the two return bouts, and it would give Green more credability.


----------



## Roscoe (May 23, 2013)

Well to be honest Dale even I hate to admit it but Green was winning that fight comfortably until he slowed down & got caught in Wlod's range but yes Wlod is the so called monster bout he craves for.......still holds the belt.........and I think for the right money he would have no problem coming back over to rematch Green.....if Green won I would be happy to see it but I don't think he's got the so called balls to rematch anyone that's stopped him before......prove me wrong Danny boy.


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

Roscoe said:


> Well to be honest Dale even I hate to admit it but Green was winning that fight comfortably until he slowed down & got caught in Wlod's range but yes Wlod is the so called monster bout he craves for.......still holds the belt.........and I think for the right money he would have no problem coming back over to rematch Green.....if Green won I would be happy to see it but I don't think he's got the so called balls to rematch anyone that's stopped him before......prove me wrong Danny boy.


Wlod is going up to heavyweight to fight actually mate, and i personally think it takes balls to even step into a ring against guys who are naturally much bigger and heavier than you, but maybe i'm a coward also.


----------



## Roscoe (May 23, 2013)

Not when you handpick him mate due to personal dramas & come up short..........Green pretends to have a champions mentality but he's not even close........he picks & fights who he thinks he can beat not because they are the man to beat........his reluctance to try to avenge both defeats to Tarver & Wlod support this.....not sure of the coward statement either so I'll leave it alone.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Roscoe said:


> Not when you handpick him mate due to personal dramas & come up short..........Green pretends to have a champions mentality but he's not even close........he picks & fights who he thinks he can beat not because they are the man to beat........his reluctance to try to avenge both defeats to Tarver & Wlod support this.....not sure of the coward statement either so I'll leave it alone.


Hard to disagree with any of this :yep


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

Roscoe said:


> Not when you handpick him mate due to personal dramas & come up short..........Green pretends to have a champions mentality but he's not even close........he picks & fights who he thinks he can beat not because they are the man to beat........his reluctance to try to avenge both defeats to Tarver & Wlod support this.....not sure of the coward statement either so I'll leave it alone.


So if marco huck had chosen to fight wlod would you criticise him for handpicking him because of personal dramas? wlod was the beltholder and was required to defend it, he did so and won in eminent fashion. All of that is just conjecture from a fans point of view.


----------



## Roscoe (May 23, 2013)

I don't know Huck's pre fight selection criteria..........everyone knows Greens mate.......shot fighter with big name or champion in personal dire straits yep Green will smoke em out of a hole & sign em up to fight.......ol Danny boy has never been the same since he lost the biggest & I mean biggest fight he ever fought & that was against mandy who boxed his ears off.......I reckon that result would still be eating at him.........ever since that fight he's just become a mandy clone in carefully selecting the path of least resistance whilst continually reminding everyone what a ' 3 time world champion he is'.......please.


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

Roscoe said:


> I don't know Huck's pre fight selection criteria..........everyone knows Greens mate.......shot fighter with big name or champion in personal dire straits yep Green will smoke em out of a hole & sign em up to fight.......ol Danny boy has never been the same since he lost the biggest & I mean biggest fight he ever fought & that was against mandy who boxed his ears off.......I reckon that result would still be eating at him.........ever since that fight he's just become a mandy clone in carefully selecting the path of least resistance whilst continually reminding everyone what a ' 3 time world champion he is'.......please.


Bullshit, he selects fighters that he knows will sell, as he is great at marketing, after the briggs fiasco the last thing he would want is more scrutiny over his selection of opponents, and that has been shown in his selections. Again, Jones was a heavy favourite and was seen to be way superior to green, and tarver wasn't really shot now was he? Of course the result would still be eating at him because every casual fan he see's asks him to rematch him and knock him out etc. And the "3 time world champion" thing is just spin, as i said before he is great at marketing and it is because of this that he is one of our most successful self promoted sportsmen, and not struggling to pay off his house like other guys in the sport who are just as worthy of recognition. You don't have to like the guy or respect him at all and i wouldn't expect you to after you have voiced your opinions on here but i wouldn't go around condemning the guy's selection criterias when he has done more for the sport in the country than anybody currently involved imo.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Roscoe said:


> I don't know Huck's pre fight selection criteria..........everyone knows Greens mate.......shot fighter with big name or champion in personal dire straits yep Green will smoke em out of a hole & sign em up to fight.......ol Danny boy has never been the same since he lost the biggest & I mean biggest fight he ever fought & that was against mandy who boxed his ears off.......I reckon that result would still be eating at him.........ever since that fight he's just become a mandy clone in carefully selecting the path of least resistance whilst continually reminding everyone what a ' 3 time world champion he is'.......please.


 To be fair Huck was trying to fight him too at the time.

http://www.boxingscene.com/wlodarczyk-eyes-fall-return-wants-huck-green--41989

He was still the WBC CW Champion regardless of any other issues he had. Gren trumped Hucks offer.


----------



## KMA (May 21, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> Bullshit, he selects fighters that he knows will sell, as he is great at marketing, after the briggs fiasco the last thing he would want is more scrutiny over his selection of opponents, and that has been shown in his selections. Again, Jones was a heavy favourite and was seen to be way superior to green, and tarver wasn't really shot now was he? Of course the result would still be eating at him because every casual fan he see's asks him to rematch him and knock him out etc. And the "3 time world champion" thing is just spin, as i said before he is great at marketing and it is because of this that he is one of our most successful self promoted sportsmen, and not struggling to pay off his house like other guys in the sport who are just as worthy of recognition. You don't have to like the guy or respect him at all and i wouldn't expect you to after you have voiced your opinions on here but i wouldn't go around condemning the guy's selection criterias when he has done more for the sport in the country than anybody currently involved imo.


Nice...Roscoe stop being so NEGATIVE.


----------



## KMA (May 21, 2013)

Found some old scripture...


Grantlee

Green ready to take on Tarver after a four year delay






IBO cruiserweight title holder Danny Green will take on former four time
world light heavyweight champion Antonio Tarver on July 20 at the
Entertainment Centre in Sydney. It will be Green's fifth defence of the
IBO cruiserweight title he won in Mississippi, USA on the undercard of
Roy Jones Jnr...the world champion Green shocked and technically knocked
out in round one Dec 2009. Eager to take on the man who knocked out Roy
Jones Jnr ,Tarver steps out of his comfort zone Florida USA to the land
of Sydney, Australia in the hope of winning Green's IBO cruiserweight
title.


Controversy seems to have plagued Green since his retirement in 2008,
arguably dodging a mandatory defence against Hugo Garay for the WBA
light heavyweight title. Returning to boxing in April 2009 Green's
record added five knockouts all within the fifth round, suffering a
minor set back in July 2010 after the Paul Briggs controversial knock
down in round one Green promised his fans and the world of boxing a
tough fight was next on his agenda. Undisputed cruiserweight BJ Flores
was chosen and flown in from USA to deliver an even matched fight,
stopping Green's knockout winning streak in Nov 2010. A competitive
Flores forced Green to go twelve rounds, usually the stalker Green had
to box and defend his way to a points victory awarding him a place back
in professional boxing and his fans a more worthy cruiserweight fight.


The original date set for Green to take on Tarver for the light
heavyweight IBO title at Foxwoods studio, Connecticut was Dec1 2007. It
was game on and the Green team were preparing to fly out for their
preparation work in the USA when the fight was cancelled, Green was keen
then and is still keen now nearly four years later. Finally Green
Machine Promotions have secured and rewarded boxing Australia with a
match up against a future hall of fame nominee and boxing icon Antonio
Tarver. The fight is guaranteed to test Green's skill against a strong
southpaw with over 15 years experience in the ring, Tarver's impressive
boxing career in the light heavyweight division includes Bernard
Hopkins, Glen Johnson, Roy Jones Jnr and Chad Dawson. 

Green four years junior to Tarver 42 will need to be in top form to hold
on to the IBO belt, Tarver is a master in the ring using skill and
tactics to overcome his opponents never being knocked out. Green is up
against an experienced world boxer who has reach and height to his
advantage, a combination of accurate powerful punches and good use of
the ring on the night will favour Green the victory over his challenger.
Green has nothing to lose and everything to gain from a win over the
former world champion, it's a big pay day for Tarver, let's hope he
brings his best in 2011 so all the boxing enthusiasts can join in on the
highly anticipated boxing event team Green have put together. 

The undercard has three title fights cruiserweights Dominic Vea contends
Shane Cameron for the Commonwealth British title, Will Tomlinson defends
his WBO Oriental super featherweight title against Francisco Cordero and
Naoufel Rabah challenges Isaac Hlatshwayo for the vacant IBF
Australasian welterweight title.




Melissa Green
KMA Boxing Australia



Grantlee Kieza
Journalist, QWeekend
The Courier-Mail
41 Campbell St, Bowen Hills, Qld. 4006
(07) 3666 6553


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Why would we read all that?


----------



## KMA (May 21, 2013)

Just thought I'd add a bit of colour to the thread, actually I was waiting for someone to bag the shit out of it.

Has anyone else noticed that a direct link to the CHB forum has been hacked?


----------



## Raff (Jun 25, 2013)

KMA said:


> Just thought I'd add a bit of colour to the thread, actually I was waiting for someone to bag the shit out of it.
> 
> Has anyone else noticed that a direct link to the CHB forum has been hacked?


yeah, what's with that??


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

So will his next match be at Dannyweight again?


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> So will his next match be at Dannyweight again?


Yes mate I can confirm that it will be.


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

Greeny will probably have an announcement when he gets back from his surfari in fiji, scoring some pumpers at cloudbreak :hey


----------



## Roscoe (May 23, 2013)

Well done Sawspin thanks for pointing out what I already know.........Greens into marketing for $$$$ more than being remembered for being a great fighter........best win of his career apart from a 41 yr old shot Jones Jnr.....Drews when he won the belt....WOW excuse me allow me to retort....KMA not negative just speaking the facts about team Green.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

@ Roscoe I think Lucas was his best win.


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

..Paul Smallman was his best win..


----------



## Roscoe (May 23, 2013)

Your right Stiff I forgot about the Lucas fight & he did have Beyer out on his fight before the headbutt in the first fight.........for me the rematch with Beyer & how easily Beyer won it showed how limited Green was & the loss to mandy showed it again.


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

Roscoe said:


> Well done Sawspin thanks for pointing out what I already know.........Greens into marketing for $$$$ more than being remembered for being a great fighter........best win of his career apart from a 41 yr old shot Jones Jnr.....Drews when he won the belt....WOW excuse me allow me to retort....KMA not negative just speaking the facts about team Green.


That is subjective, of course he wants to be remembered as a great fighter, but he also wants to secure his legacy financially, which he has done extremely well, rather than sitting in a pub with shannan taylor talking about the legends they fought and trying to scrounge together money for a pint. Did you think jones would win when he came over? because the majority thought he would, so that is a good win yes. In regards to the second beyer fight, i would hardly call that a domination by beyer, he won but it was close and the judges scores reflected that. Again you are allowed to state your opinion of course but to call them "facts" is subjective. I think lucas was his most impressive win, and probably flores after that.


----------



## Roscoe (May 23, 2013)

Well Saws he cashed in on his legacy so to speak............and great fighters end up in the hall of fame........Green won't ever be there so lets keep it at good fighter.


----------



## Roscoe (May 23, 2013)

Green was clueless in the Beyer rematch.......watch it again with the sound down.......forget the scorecards they're a joke.......that Ross chic had yesterdays fight a draw for fucks sake.


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

Roscoe said:


> Green was clueless in the Beyer rematch.......watch it again with the sound down.......forget the scorecards they're a joke.......that Ross chic had yesterdays fight a draw for fucks sake.


..the Beyer rematch was a boxing lesson by Beyer..he banged Greeny to the ribs with his left hook completely nullifing Greeny's right hand..you could see Greeny wincing everytime he even thought about throwin' a right hand..


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Green definitely made the most of his limited talents..... had a very good chin at anything under 175lbs


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

He was a decent fighter and genuine contender at smw and lhw with a stiff left jab and solid right hand, a little robotic at times but had enough mongrel and power to trouble most around the weights is how i would sum up his style.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Another thing Greeny had in abundance as a fighter. He was a pretty darn good bullshit artist, I will give him that.


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

This is unrelated but i cbf starting a thread about it, did anybody see mundine's status update yesterday? the guy can't think that anybody takes him serious. He was saying he could do way better than any of floyds recent opponents against floyd etc.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

@ Sawspan. Nobody really takes Mundine seriously these days. I suppose he gets attention and some 90's Dragon's diehards still believe his drivel. He promised to retire if Mosley beat him. And give yourself an uppercut checking what status he is mate.:lol:


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> @ Sawspan. Nobody really takes Mundine seriously these days. I suppose he gets attention and some 90's Dragon's diehards still believe his drivel. He promised to retire if Mosley beat him. And give yourself an uppercut checking what status he is mate.:lol:


one of my mates posted it on my wall i swear :rolleyes .


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> This is unrelated but i cbf starting a thread about it, did anybody see mundine's status update yesterday? the guy can't think that anybody takes him serious. He was saying he could do way better than any of floyds recent opponents against floyd etc.


Stop being a hater mate. Anthony beats Floyd and you dam well know it.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Another thing Greeny had in abundance as a fighter. He was a pretty darn good bullshit artist, I will give him that.


Francis telling it like it is as per usual , nice:yep


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Another thing Greeny had in abundance as a fighter. He was a pretty darn good bullshit artist, I will give him that.


:rofl the bloke knows how to sell a turd sandwich


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> @ Sawspan give yourself an uppercut checking what status he is mate.:lol:


:rofl


Sawspan said:


> one of my mates posted it on my wall i swear :rolleyes .


:jjj  I've always wanted to use that guy.


----------



## Stiffjab (May 21, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> :rofl the bloke knows how to sell a turd sandwich


He charges a fee for his autograph if you believe some of the haters :smug


----------



## Raff (Jun 25, 2013)

Stiffjab said:


> He charges a fee for his autograph if you believe some of the haters :smug


That is still one of the funniest things I've heard,


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Not much love for the grinning one at the moment. :lol:

Chin up Sawspan. :thumbsup


----------



## Stiffjab (May 21, 2013)

I still have love for greeny


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

.fucken oath..me too..Greeny has been one of the great aussie fighters of our era..sure he has his limitations but I couldn't give a fuck about that..he's always been a gutsy fighter that's all I give a fuck about..
..my favourite fight will always be the sullivan fight..a great great war that was..and I was so fortunate to be directly ringside for it..so close actually that I thought both fighter were gunna land in my lap on more than a few occasions..
..it took me a few schooners down at the the Stanford Arms later on the wash the taste of both guys sweat from my mouth..that's how good my seat was that day..


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Oh, it's just hit me, he wants a monster fight, the yowie, the abdominal snow man, big foot, the Lock Ness monster or perhaps the boogie monster. If he can't sign one of those then he's not interested. And fare enough too, if he's knocking out an elephant, a rhinoceros, and a buffalo on one follow through hook, according to Angelo Hyder, them why lower himself to a Klitchko, Huck or Tarver? He'll make boxing history that'll make The Pioneer become The Puller.


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Oh, it's just hit me, he wants a monster fight, the yowie, the abdominal snow man, big foot, the Lock Ness monster or perhaps the boogie monster. If he can't sign one of those then he's not interested. And fare enough too, if he's knocking out an elephant, a rhinoceros, and a buffalo on one follow through hook, according to Angelo Hyder, them why lower himself to a Klitchko, Huck or Tarver? He'll make boxing history that'll make The Pioneer become The Puller.


..have you been on the mushies again mate?


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

joogaray said:


> ..have you been on the mushies again mate?


Well, close enough to, how did you guess, and what has that got to do with Greeny fighting a bunyip?


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Last time I had mushies I couldn't use a phone. I couldn't grasp how my missus, who had range me, was talking toe but I could're see her so I threw the witcraft box away.


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Last time I had mushies I couldn't use a phone. I couldn't grasp how my missus, who had range me, was talking toe but I could're see her so I threw the witcraft box away.


...fuck mate..I've done some funny shit on the mushies..over in Bali and Thailand..they make me turn into a stallion..haha..


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

joogaray said:


> ...fuck mate..I've done some funny shit on the mushies..over in Bali and Thailand..they make me turn into a stallion..haha..


I couldn't fuck on 'em, Joogs, I've only ever had 'em three times though, 35-40 at once, i didn't even know what galaxy i lived in, let alone what my cock was.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

DBerry said:


> I couldn't fuck on 'em, Joogs, I've only ever had 'em three times though, 35-40 at once, i didn't even know what galaxy i lived in, let alone what my cock was.


:rofl:rofl


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sox said:


> Not much love for the grinning one at the moment. :lol:
> 
> Chin up Sawspan. :thumbsup


 Not true. I will always have a soft spot :yep for the grinning one.


















and will shed many a tear when he's gone.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Remember the time Grinning Greeny disgracefully abused the honest hardworking hospital staff who were trying to assist him and then had the hide to whinge to a current affair program when he was the cunt in the wrong. What a frickin asshole.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

@Francis 75. Yes an all time great thread. Instead of saying '' listen love Im a 3 time world champion '' he can now say '' listen love Im a 4 time world champion ''. And the triage nurse will give him morphein straight away.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

The nurse should have told him to harden the fuck up, then told him how unAustralian he was. Told him that's not the ANZAC spirit :lol:
I'm still a bit of a fan of Greeny's, but he lost me a fair bit over this, and when I saw that he had his own name tattooed onto himself. And the Briggsy fiasco.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> @Francis 75. Yes an all time great thread. Instead of saying '' listen love Im a 3 time world champion '' he can now say '' listen love Im a 4 time world champion ''. And the triage nurse will give him morphein straight away.


Obviously on that occasion the triage nurse could see right through his bullshit and lies. Kudos to the triage nurse.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

She _knew_ he was bullshitting when he said to her "I'm three time world champion", fucked right up there, made himself look like a desperate junkie.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

The Yellow machine has no top lip..... It really annoys me when he fakes a smile for TV

I'd much prefer to watch sexy Sergio organising his clothing on 24/7


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Obviously on that occasion the triage nurse could see right through his bullshit and lies. Kudos to the triage nurse.


 BULLSHIT. She should of given him Morphein or Endone right there and then when he identified himself as a 3 time world champion with a massive pain threshhold.:deal


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

The triage nurse story is bullshit. And anybody who has had an appendix burst knows that it is excruciating. I'll always have love for greeny :happy i know he isn't the best boxer but ive known the guy since i was a little kid and think he's been great for boxing overall.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

He isn't the best boxer, but he gives it a red hot crack, that's the reason I won't disown him, that and he puts on good promotions, pays the fighters well etc. My mate was flown to Sydney years ago to spar him for a week, was paid well by Greeny and looked after as well, apparently he's a top bloke, according to my mate. The sparring was pretty even, again according to my mate, and a couple of fights later, Greeny offered him a fight, a good payday as well, in my opinion a bit of a thank you, repaying with gratitude. My mate didn't take it and Paul Murdock did instead.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Remember the time Grinning Greeny disgracefully abused the honest hardworking hospital staff who were trying to assist him and then had the hide to whinge to a current affair program when he was the cunt in the wrong. What a frickin asshole.


Tell me more Francis please .


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

DBerry said:


> He isn't the best boxer, but he gives it a red hot crack, that's the reason I won't disown him, that and he puts on good promotions, pays the fighters well etc. My mate was flown to Sydney years ago to spar him for a week, was paid well by Greeny and looked after as well, apparently he's a top bloke, according to my mate. The sparring was pretty even, again according to my mate, and a couple of fights later, Greeny offered him a fight, a good payday as well, in my opinion a bit of a thank you, repaying with gratitude. My mate didn't take it and Paul Murdock did instead.


Yeah he is a fair business man in terms of treating the guys on his cards well and looking after the younger kids in the game, he has helped guys like matty garlett a lot. Sounds like your mate probably would have done a bit better than murdoch did, that fight lasted about 3 rounds from what i can remember.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> Yeah he is a fair business man in terms of treating the guys on his cards well and looking after the younger kids in the game, he has helped guys like matty garlett a lot. Sounds like your mate probably would have done a bit better than murdoch did, that fight lasted about 3 rounds from what i can remember.


It was dale Westerman, in a real fight, I don't know how well he would have done, he was offered great money though, he should have taken it, it was a gimme for the money, and he obviously didn't back himself. I would have if I was in his or Paul's position, I've paid a lot of money at nightclubs to feel like Paul did that night :lol:. One thing that never can be disputed, love him, hate him or indifference, Danny Green Has Been great for Australian boxing.


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

DBerry said:


> It was dale Westerman, in a real fight, I don't know how well he would have done, he was offered great money though, he should have taken it, it was a gimme for the money, and he obviously didn't back himself. I would have if I was in his or Paul's position, I've paid a lot of money at nightclubs to feel like Paul did that night :lol:. One thing that never can be disputed, love him, hate him or indifference, Danny Green Has Been great for Australian boxing.


..and if you go to WA he's like a one man state of origin team..99% of people back him to the hilt..


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

joogaray said:


> ..and if you go to WA he's like a one man state of origin team..99% of people back him to the hilt..


It was Sydney, Joogs. How's Vietnam going mate?


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

@joogaray i was at the sullivan fight aswell mate, what a fucking stinking hot day that was! pretty scary afterwards when green was ranting and raving like a lunatic aswell, his old man wanted him to retire after that.

Meanwhile back at ESB TC is trying his darndest to tell anybody within earshot that green has been on the roids for a long time now. sigh.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> Meanwhile back at ESB TC is trying his darndest to tell anybody within earshot that green has been on the roids for a long time now. sigh.


What a fuckstick. :lol:


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Sox said:


> What a fuckstick. :lol:


Will somebody please go on there and tell that fuckwit y[that I'm in Albury flirting with his missus and waiting 'till his kid (male or female) to turn eighteen so I can fuck them or make up some thing even better? Please?


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

DBerry said:


> It was Sydney, Joogs. How's Vietnam going mate?


..nah mate..when you live in WA Danny Green is the man..he owns the joint..well he did 7 or 8 years ago when I lived there. .
..and yeah mate..all good over here..fucken love it..although I've had to move into the camp at the mine..I was at a little town half hour away..
..anyway the rule is if you get caught rootin any locals women you get a window seat on the next plane..kinda put a damper on things..I still managed one sly one but..fucken red hot she was too..now I'm paranoid as fuck 'cause I'm the only kunt on the crew who's pulled a fuck..and every man and his dog is givin' me shit about it..all the local boys love it..I'm now mr boom boom..fuck me..now I'm waitin' for the tap on the shoulder to tell me I'm outta here...fuck me..never a dull moment


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> @joogaray i was at the sullivan fight aswell mate, what a fucking stinking hot day that was! pretty scary afterwards when green was ranting and raving like a lunatic aswell, his old man wanted him to retire after that.
> 
> Meanwhile back at ESB TC is trying his darndest to tell anybody within earshot that green has been on the roids for a long time now. sigh.


..fair dinkum mate..well it was fucken hot alright..but a awesome afternoon of fights..I'll never forget what Greeny and Shaun Sullivan done that day..they were fighting to the death..I've got tge ultimate respect for both guys..


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

joogaray said:


> ..nah mate..when you live in WA Danny Green is the man..he owns the joint..well he did 7 or 8 years ago when I lived there. .
> ..and yeah mate..all good over here..fucken love it..although I've had to move into the camp at the mine..I was at a little town half hour away..
> ..anyway the rule is if you get caught rootin any locals women you get a window seat on the next plane..kinda put a damper on things..I still managed one sly one but..fucken red hot she was too..now I'm paranoid as fuck 'cause I'm the only kunt on the crew who's pulled a fuck..and every man and his dog is givin' me shit about it..all the local boys love it..I'm now mr boom boom..fuck me..now I'm waitin' for the tap on the shoulder to tell me I'm outta here...fuck me..never a dull moment


fuck mate, get me on over there, i want to live it :lol:


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

joogaray said:


> ..fair dinkum mate..well it was fucken hot alright..but a awesome afternoon of fights..I'll never forget what Greeny and Shaun Sullivan done that day..they were fighting to the death..I've got tge ultimate respect for both guys..


RThat fight had me taking my hat off to the both of them!


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

DBerry said:


> RThat fight had me taking my hat off to the both of them!


..mate Sullivan won me over..he made that fight..he skipped out at the start of every round at threw the first punch..funny..I was watchin' him there in his corner between rounds..with his old stretched k-mart socks..no frills..just hardcore wantin' the fight..fucken legend!


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

DBerry said:


> fuck mate, get me on over there, i want to live it :lol:


..haha..yeah mate it's a adventure...I'm on the piss now on my change over night (dayshift to nightshift)..eyein' off the same shiela..fuck I'm gunna get the arse here for sure..maybe I shouldn't have popped that cialis..haha


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

DBerry said:


> RThat fight had me taking my hat off to the both of them!


I actually thought Sullivan squeezed that fight.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

joogaray said:


> ..haha..yeah mate it's a adventure...I'm on the piss now on my change over night (dayshift to nightshift)..eyein' off the same shiela..fuck I'm gunna get the arse here for sure..maybe I shouldn't have popped that cialis..haha


I try to live adventure, bring me over, I'll show you how it's done. (discount the two trannies and a sheila prostitute scam I was lured into in Cambodia) :rofl


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Tell me more Francis please .


Well Josey apparently Grinning Greeny turned up at a hospitals emergency department DEMANDING all sorts of drugs and painkillers. Obviously the triage nurse/doctors need to examine the patient first and work out what the issue was but Grinning Greeny just threw an almighty hissy fit stating that he was up there with Leonard, Hearns and Duran as a multiple weight world boxing champion. Luckily for common sense the triage nurse was an experienced old head and knew that Greeny was telling fibs. I reckon she told Greeny that he probably just needed to work his bowels and his little tummy ache would go away but Greeny just kept acting like a spoilt baby and the police were called. At this point Greeny left the hospital without letting a doctor examine him and then like a fuckwit went on a national shitty current affairs show whinging like baby without his favourite blanket. Basically the whole situation was his own doing.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Well Josey apparently Grinning Greeny turned up at a hospitals emergency department DEMANDING all sorts of drugs and painkillers. Obviously the triage nurse/doctors need to examine the patient first and work out what the issue was but Grinning Greeny just threw an almighty hissy fit stating that he was up there with Leonard, Hearns and Duran as a multiple weight world boxing champion. Luckily for common sense the triage nurse was an experienced old head and knew that Greeny was telling fibs. I reckon she told Greeny that he probably just needed to work his bowels and his little tummy ache would go away but Greeny just kept acting like a spoilt baby and the police were called. At this point Greeny left the hospital without letting a doctor examine him and then like a fuckwit went on a national shitty current affairs show whinging like baby without his favourite blanket. Basically the whole situation was his own doing.


She actually told Greeny to fuck off and come back once he'd defeated Hopkins. A friend of friends dog groomer's buth=cher was getting a cut attended to at the time.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Well Josey apparently Grinning Greeny turned up at a hospitals emergency department DEMANDING all sorts of drugs and painkillers. Obviously the triage nurse/doctors need to examine the patient first and work out what the issue was but Grinning Greeny just threw an almighty hissy fit stating that he was up there with Leonard, Hearns and Duran as a multiple weight world boxing champion. Luckily for common sense the triage nurse was an experienced old head and knew that Greeny was telling fibs. I reckon she told Greeny that he probably just needed to work his bowels and his little tummy ache would go away but Greeny just kept acting like a spoilt baby and the police were called. At this point Greeny left the hospital without letting a doctor examine him and then like a fuckwit went on a national shitty current affairs show whinging like baby without his favourite blanket. Basically the whole situation was his own doing.


They got off lightly IMO , When Greeny beat a legend he became a legend . :rofl


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> @*joogaray* i was at the sullivan fight aswell mate, what a fucking stinking hot day that was! pretty scary afterwards when green was ranting and raving like a lunatic aswell, his old man wanted him to retire after that.
> 
> Meanwhile back at ESB TC is trying his darndest to tell anybody within earshot that green has been on the roids for a long time now. sigh.


his burns have healed up since mad Monday?


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

St Pecktor said:


> his burns have healed up since mad Monday?


:rofl


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Stiffjab said:


> He charges a fee for his autograph if you believe some of the haters :smug


:lol: Ha ha I remember that guy he said that on the thread I made about Greeny saying he had an offer to fight Shumenov that the vice president of Shumenov's promoters said was bullshit. That was what started my spat with Busteroonie. Him and TC are BFF now. The dope doesn't remember TC was putting shit on him in I think the thread where the grub TC was digging up Linc's past from the 90's because he didn't get a fight with some guy called Ninos Slewes who Linc trained.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

The Sullivan fight was sheer nonsense. Sullivan was limited but a tough nut Green tried to KO because Mundine couldn't instead of just boxing his ears off to a easy UD and not frying himself.


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> The Sullivan fight was sheer nonsense. Sullivan was limited but a tough nut Green tried to KO because Mundine couldn't instead of just boxing his ears off to a easy UD and not frying himself.


It was more a case of it being over 50 degrees under the lights at challenge stadium in centre ring in the middle of summer and the air con carking itself midway through the fight mate. Of course he tried to KO him, under fenech Green tried to KO everybody, and would love to have that over mundine in the lead up to the fight.

That was an excellent story francis by the way, i love the way you refuse to let the truth get in the way of a good story.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> It was more a case of it being over 50 degrees under the lights at challenge stadium in centre ring in the middle of summer and the air con carking itself midway through the fight mate. Of course he tried to KO him, under fenech Green tried to KO everybody, and would love to have that over mundine in the lead up to the fight.
> 
> That was an excellent story francis by the way, i love the way you refuse to let the truth get in the way of a good story.


What's your version Sawsy?


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

Sox said:


> What's your version Sawsy?


Green came in to the hospital with a fair amount of pain, and when they asked all the questions etc such as occupation, when he said he was a proffessional athlete the nurse scoffed at him and apparently alluded to him being off his head on drugs and being a junkie, due to his tattoos etc and the fact that she didn't think he looked like an athlete, he thought she was joking and asked if she really didn't know who he was. He took offence at being seen as a junkie definitely and was extremely frustrated, combined with the pain of a burst appendix i think he snapped a little bit, and he deserves some of the blame, but not to the degree francis is making out, the nurse was quite unproffessional and no longer works there from what i have been told. This is coming first hand from a person who works at the hospital.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> Green came in to the hospital with a fair amount of pain, and when they asked all the questions etc such as occupation, when he said he was a proffessional athlete the nurse scoffed at him and apparently alluded to him being off his head on drugs and being a junkie, due to his tattoos etc and the fact that she didn't think he looked like an athlete, he thought she was joking and asked if she really didn't know who he was. He took offence at being seen as a junkie definitely and was extremely frustrated, combined with the pain of a burst appendix i think he snapped a little bit, and he deserves some of the blame, but not to the degree francis is making out, the nurse was quite unproffessional and no longer works there from what i have been told. This is coming first hand from a person who works at the hospital.


So does the truth fall somewhere between Franky's story and your story?:conf

Just kidding mate, I'll take your word over Franky's word any day. 
You are well above Franky in the elite posting ranking status. :yep


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sox said:


> So does the truth fall somewhere between Franky's story and your story?:conf
> 
> Just kidding mate, I'll take your word over Franky's word any day.
> You are well above Franky in the elite posting ranking status. :yep


 I don't know. I think theirs 2 Greeny's the 1 sawspan see's and another side that others see I remember 1 of his mates making fun of me and my dead mother. My mothers still alive so I did a bit of CHB investigative work and LJD had mixed me up with a poster called lefty who had a similar experience with Greeny being arrogant when his chiro was consoling his dying mother. It was in a thread before his retirement when LJD announced he was fighting Drews. The funny thing is me and Kegsy were Green fans back then. Don't know if you can still read ESB threads but I think it wasa thread titled '' No Tarver fight but guess what'' I will type that in search at ESB or search leftjabdannys profile and see if it was before the site crashed.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

@ Sox here"s the thread.

http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=25093

here's where lefty relates his story regarding Danny being arrogant and wanting him to drop everything to take his call. Post#29.

http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=25093&page=2

From 2008 sounds just like his attitude at Busseltown hospital 3 years later to me.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

So was the nurse sacked or just choose to move on like most do in certain profession?

:lol: Green used "Don't you know who I am routine"


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

That all means jackshit Stiffy, Sawsy is the truth! :lp


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sawspan is a good guy but 2 similar stories 3-4 years apart painting a similar picture of the grinning one. Make of that what you will.:deal


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Kel said:


> :lol: Green used "Don't you know who I am routine"


 Cringeworthy stuff.atsch


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Quote:_* the nurse was quite unproffessional and no longer works there from what i have been told. This is coming first hand from a person who works at the hospital*_

I'd actually like to know if the nurse was sacked or not? This comment is very open ended :rolleyes

Did Mr Yellow machine have this poor law abiding mortgage paying little old nurse SACKED!!!!!!!!! :fire


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

I respect Sawspan as a poster, he is as legit as they come but PPLLEEAASSEE the police were not called to the hospital for no reason mate. Greeny was carrying on like a pork chop and wouldn't allow the hospital staff to do their jobs properly. 

Why does he or his people care if a nurse didn't know him. I bet the majority of the people on the street in any city around Australia probably don't know it.

Also to be fair to the hardworking nurse most of the things Greeny states as facts are actually not. I don't blame her for thinking he was some bum off the street.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> I respect Sawspan as a poster, he is as legit as they come but PPLLEEAASSEE the police were not called to the hospital for no reason mate. Greeny was carrying on like a pork chop and wouldn't allow the hospital staff to do their jobs properly.
> 
> Why does he or his people care if a nurse didn't know him. I bet the majority of the people on the street in any city around Australia probably don't know it.
> 
> Also to be fair to the *hardworking nurse* most of the things Greeny states as facts are actually not. I don't blame her for thinking he was some bum off the street.


How do you know she was hard working?
She might have been a lazy arrogant cunt.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Sox said:


> How do you know she was hard working?
> She might have been a lazy arrogant cunt.


Well Socks maybe I know someone at the hospital like Sawspan. Did you ever consider that ?


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Well Socks maybe I know someone at the hospital like Sawspan. Did you ever consider that ?


I absolutely never considered that.

I'm still not considering it, and nor will I ever consider it.

I'm betting the nurse was a fat, lazy, arrogant cunt who took one look at Greeny's grin, and began a tirade against him that would put TCunthead to shame.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sox said:


> I absolutely never considered that.
> 
> I'm still not considering it, and nor will I ever consider it.
> 
> I'm betting the nurse was a fat, lazy, arrogant cunt who took one look at Greeny's grin, and began a tirade against him that would put TCunthead to shame.


 2 stories 3 years apart same. Greeny should stick to advocating bashing kids who are rude to Hungry Jacks employees and leave hard working,caring,dedicated nurses working in a difficult job within a broken system for a fraction of what he earns in his IBO Dannyweight farces alone.:deal
I hope your joking?


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> 2 stories 3 years apart same. Greeny should stick to advocating bashing kids who are rude to Hungry Jacks employees and leave hard working,caring,dedicated nurses working in a difficult job within a broken system for a fraction of what he earns in his IBO Dannyweight farces alone.:deal
> I hope your joking?


Why would I joke about such a serious matter?
The grinning one's reputation is on the line.

It's Sawsy's word against Franky's.

Sawsy's word is way more reputable.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Fucking hell this place is getting like the old one ( when it's actually on line ) .


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Socks your word/thoughts actually mean zero on here. You have a history. An example of this is Dale's forlorn weekend away thread for the 5'8.5 Geale fight where you were telling porky pies regarding your attendance.

I have a proven history of digging out the truth with regards to you and Grinning Greeny. I was right about Dales weekend away, I was right about several of Greenys bs catchweight fights, the supposed "light heavy" fight of Greeny with the bum Santiago etc etc. A proven track record of EXCELLENCE in posting.

Regards
Francis75


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

@Josey nobody accuses people of paedophilia here. I suppose with Geale losing and no big fights except Mundine v Mosley in October coming up we are getting restless.


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

I couldn't really care less whether i am believed or not, and i doubt greeny does either, im just retelling the facts that i have been told. Stiffy do you think green would have been so demanding of the chiropractor had he known leftys mothers condition? because i don't for a second. Im thinking the chiro would be on great money to be on call for him at all times, as is the case with most high profile athletes.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

@ Jamie. Sox is a good guy. I believe he is just wrong about this. I will return to ESB and type '''Green rushed to hospital '' in search and investigate this further.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

@ Jamie. Wlod 192. But you were right about Santiago and Cameron.:lol:


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

I still think the actual bout if there is one is Dawson. At 185. Green KO in 9.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> @Josey nobody accuses people of paedophilia here. I suppose with Geale losing and no big fights except Mundine v Mosley in October coming up we are getting restless.


Just a matter of time ya wrong un :lol: serious mate I reckon Mosley is going down there to lose a bullshit fight for money because there's no way his opponent is flying him all the way down there to have his arse handed to him , Yul Grinner and Roy springs to mind , This fight stinks of shit before a hand is wrapped or a glove is laced .


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Just a matter of time ya wrong un :lol: serious mate I reckon Mosley is going down there to lose a bullshit fight for money because there's no way his opponent is flying him all the way down there to have his arse handed to him , *Yul Grinner* and Roy springs to mind , This fight stinks of shit before a hand is wrapped or a glove is laced .


Attention everyone. THIS is an example of elite level posting from one of the internets most experienced campaigners.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> I still think the actual bout if there is one is Dawson. At 185. Green KO in 9.


Grasshopper oh Grasshopper I despair in your naivety. I will stand by the following statement -

*Francis75 will retire from the internet if Yule Grinner beats Chad Dawson.*


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Just a matter of time ya wrong un :lol: serious mate I reckon Mosley is going down there to lose a bullshit fight for money because there's no way his opponent is flying him all the way down there to have his arse handed to him ,* Yul Grinner *and Roy springs to mind , This fight stinks of shit before a hand is wrapped or a glove is laced .


:rofl:bowdown


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Socks your word/thoughts actually mean zero on here. You have a history. An example of this is Dale's forlorn weekend away thread for the 5'8.5 Geale fight where you were telling porky pies regarding your attendance.
> 
> I have a proven history of digging out the truth with regards to you and Grinning Greeny. I was right about Dales weekend away, I was right about several of Greenys bs catchweight fights, the supposed "light heavy" fight of Greeny with the bum Santiago etc etc. A proven track record of EXCELLENCE in posting.
> 
> ...


Oh Franky! I'm so upset that you think my word means nothing.

Dale and I had a great time on the Geale weekend, didn't I mention it?
We laughed and drank and discussed you, laughed some more, and laughed again.
It's a shame you didn't go.

I'm sorry Franky, but if Sawspan says Green wasn't in the wrong, then I believe him. Sawspan is an honorable man.

Your posting I'm afraid, is on a downwards spiral of mediocrity, chin up though, keep trying. :cheers


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Just a matter of time ya wrong un :lol: serious mate I reckon Mosley is going down there to lose a bullshit fight for money because there's no way his opponent is flying him all the way down there to have his arse handed to him , Yul Grinner and Roy springs to mind , This fight stinks of shit before a hand is wrapped or a glove is laced .


Fucken YUL GRINNER!!! :lol::lol:

BTW mate, this place will never get like ESB, we all have fun and a laughT here, obvisely because a certain TCunthead ain't around. :deal


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> @ Jamie. Sox is a good guy. I believe he is just wrong about this. I will return to ESB and type '''Green rushed to hospital '' in search and investigate this further.


You keep quoting '@Jamie'... :lol:

I wonder if there is a Jamie here? :yep

BTW, I am not wrong, as I don't really have an opinion on it, I'm just soaking up what Sawspan has to say, I may yet become Sawspans lapdog. :hey


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Sox said:


> You keep quoting '@Jamie'... :lol:
> 
> I wonder if there is a Jamie here? :yep
> 
> BTW, I am not wrong, as I don't really have an opinion on it, I'm just soaking up what Sawspan has to say, I may yet become Sawspans lapdog. :hey


Who was swaspan on ESB? Was it LJD?


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Kel said:


> Who was swaspan on ESB? Was it LJD?


Dawsoj


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Dawsoj


Yep. :good


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

Dawsosj, As these kind sirs have already mentioned.


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)




----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sox said:


> You keep quoting '@Jamie'... :lol:
> 
> I wonder if there is a Jamie here? :yep
> 
> BTW, I am not wrong, as I don't really have an opinion on it, I'm just soaking up what Sawspan has to say, I may yet become Sawspans lapdog. :hey


 I don't know but after the insignificant pissant,hole smoking out,IBO sanctioned drug addict Siaca,Briggs,Flores no catchweight my source is the source shenannigans I just might be a bit anti-Green. I think he has become Mundine like. I hope their is no dodgy scales,hand wraps or any other drama when Shane comes over.atsch

Francis is Jamie Myer confirmed by a poster called dberry at boxrec and me googling his name and finding out he is a fight promoter and *corporate* catering specialist.:deal


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> I couldn't really care less whether i am believed or not, and i doubt greeny does either, im just retelling the facts that i have been told. Stiffy do you think green would have been so demanding of the chiropractor had he known leftys mothers condition? because i don't for a second. Im thinking the chiro would be on great money to be on call for him at all times, as is the case with most high profile athletes.


 IDK mate but it sounds similar to what happened at Busselton.


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

The moral compass police are out in full swing.


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

Sox said:


> Fucken YUL GRINNER!!! :lol::lol:


..I think Grinnin' Greeny has now become Yul Grinner..:deal


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> Dawsosj, As these kind sirs have already mentioned.


Didn't you start the abuse another poster thread, then bail, you fucking pox ridden cocksucker? If not, then my apologies.


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Didn't you start the abuse another poster thread, then bail, you fucking pox ridden cocksucker? If not, then my apologies.


Apology Accepted


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Who was that did start that thread, legend!
And I think we have a winner with *Yul Grinner* .


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

@ DBerry. I think a poster called cecil. He did it to stop threads getting hijacked with posters personal feuds. It didn't work but it was a funny thread.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Who gives a shot what actually happened at Busselton hospital?

At the end of the day, a burst appendix is life-threatening so any nurse on duty should have taken his condition seriously.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> *I don't know but after the insignificant pissant,hole smoking out,IBO sanctioned drug addict Siaca,Briggs,Flores no catchweight my source is the source shenannigans I just might be a bit anti-Green.* I think he has become Mundine like. I hope their is no dodgy scales,hand wraps or any other drama when Shane comes over.atsch
> 
> Francis is Jamie Myer confirmed by a poster called dberry at boxrec and me googling his name and finding out he is a fight promoter and *corporate* catering specialist.:deal


Some fellas on here are willing to defend anything. They are all buddy buddy with people like Phillip Austion who rubber stamps the corruption of boxing. It's quite funny really.

I shall continue to call a spade a spade and sift through the BS.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> Who gives a shot what actually happened at Busselton hospital?
> 
> At the end of the day, a burst appendix is life-threatening so any nurse on duty should have taken his condition seriously.


But Greeny refused to be examined ? Explain that you idiot.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

The nurse was a wake up to him, she said, word for word, "do you think I came down in the last shower, you've won one world title you grinning idiot, now fuck off and come back when you've beaten Hopkins." I used to get my lawn mowed by a guy who's son sold newspapars (a very admirable start) to a hairdresser that swears one of her customers was there, at the hospital, at the time!


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> But Greeny refused to be examined ? Explain that you idiot.


Stick it up your arse and never assume you can address me directly again cockbreath.

Avert your eyes next time I post here you ignomious piece of shit.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> Stick it up your arse and never assume you can address me directly again cockbreath.
> 
> Avert your eyes next time I post here you ignomious piece of shit.


Brugirl do the girls at work still smirk at your flashy gel filled haircuts you muppet ?


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

@ DBerry. From memory he left within 30 minutes when the police were called because he got stroppy and swore. There was a thread on ESB '' Green rushed to hospital '' that turned into a shit fight. All the reports are in there.

http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=280510


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

The point I've been trying to make with my attempted satire is none of us were there, and any way, who gives a fuck?


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Brugirl have ya calmed down or are ya still in the midst of your tantrum ?


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> @ DBerry. From memory he left within 30 minutes when the police were called because he got stroppy and swore. There was a thread on ESB '' Green rushed to hospital '' that turned into a shit fight. All the reports are in there.
> 
> http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=280510


Stiffy, I can't believe what I'm picking up here, are you doubting the validity of my cotacts? I'll have you know they call me 'The Nurse' in some circles, 'cause I _always_ have my finger on the pulse!


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

@ DBerry It was a while ago and yeah we got sidetracked as this has nothing to do with Greeny's monster bout that he is dropping his IBO belt for. I wonder who it will be? Against Jamie's expert opinion I reckon it's Dawson who is looking to fight again in November.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Dawson would be a good fight, and another credit for Danny Green for making a fight like that for the Australian public to be able to watch live, and for bringing out another top level fighter. Not to mention the trickle down effect of the undercard getting good fights, good pay and a chance gain exposure.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

It's all good to have a bit of fun, as we've been having, I'm all for it. But as you say SF, it comes down to facts. The only bad move Danny could make is to abort boxing all together. Some here would deride Green if he brings Dawson over to fight, but we're talking about a great LHW coming over, we know from experience that Green Machine Promotions put on a great show, great undercard, and I can tell you all that all the undercard fighters get paid well and well looked after. If you want to bang on about Dawson coming off two ko losses, then Danny Green has just had two ko losses as well at top level and Chad Dawson has twice defeated Danny's biggest nightmare.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Now can we get back to the fun?


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

I hope Chad Dawson comes over to fight Yule Grinner because he wins VERY easily. Dale I pray they give you a slot on the undercard to get you some TV exposure.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Now can we get back to the fun?


 O.K back to the fun lol @ Angelo. Greeny and Nina all serious while Angelo's decked out in Green Machine clothing smiling at the camera.










But on topic I hope it's Dawson. Hopkins has a mandatory with Murat so he's out or Joe Calzaghe he's just been out here.:think Now that is 2 monster bouts I would like to see.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

@ Jamie. You're the bigwig you can make this happen. And make sure the corporates are looked after.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> @ Jamie. You're the bigwig you can make this happen. And make sure the corporates are looked after.


C'mon Jamie, I've a fight in Feb, get me on the undercard on a Green fight "pappa needs a new pair of shoes"


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)




----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Still no word on the nurse and whether she was sacked or left at her own accord


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Kel said:


> Still no word on the nurse and whether she was sacked or left at her own accord


It wouldn't surprise me if Phillip Austin paid her to be quiet.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Hey lads I'm working early Sunday morning and plan on sleeping all day today to be fresh to watch the copper box card tonight on BoxNation before work, I can do a thread on proceedings if anyone is interested in live commentary , fights include Billy Joe Saunders , Del Boy Chisora etc , post if any of you are interested . Best Josey


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Hey lads I'm working early Sunday morning and plan on sleeping all day today to be fresh to watch the copper box card tonight on BoxNation before work, I can do a thread on proceedings if anyone is interested in live commentary , fights include Billy Joe Saunders , Del Boy Chisora etc , post if any of you are interested . Best Josey


..sounds good mate but i'm more interested in what this old bitch of a nurse has to say for herself..she is clearly in the wrong and I can't rest until we get to the bottom of this..:deal


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

DBerry said:


> It's all good to have a bit of fun, as we've been having, I'm all for it. But as you say SF, it comes down to facts. The only bad move Danny could make is to abort boxing all together. Some here would deride Green if he brings Dawson over to fight, but we're talking about a great LHW coming over, we know from experience that Green Machine Promotions put on a great show, great undercard, and I can tell you all that all the undercard fighters get paid well and well looked after. If you want to bang on about Dawson coming off two ko losses, then Danny Green has just had two ko losses as well at top level and Chad Dawson has twice defeated Danny's biggest nightmare.


 I agree and would take an avatar bet with Jamie on Green winning. Dawson is a 4 time champion doesn't get paid much. Only 600k to drop to SMW to fight Ward if you believe this article.

http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/8356811/andre-ward-cuts-chad-dawson-size

And as you say beaten Tarver 2x,Hopkins,Johnson,Adamek. If Greeny offered him 850k to fight at 185 I reckon he would jump at the chance. Im only guessing but I think Chad is the monster bout.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> It wouldn't surprise me if Phillip Austin paid her to be quiet.


:lol: Or got John Kizon to pay her a visit.:ibutt


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

joogaray said:


> ..sounds good mate but i'm more interested in what this old bitch of a nurse has to say for herself..she is clearly in the wrong and I can't rest until we get to the bottom of this..:deal


I quiet understand mate , enquiring minds need to know if the Grinner got her canned ?


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> I quiet understand mate , enquiring minds need to know if the Grinner got her canned ?


..yeah mate..boxing takes a backseat until this issue is sorted..I knew you'd be one bloke sympathize with our dilemma..


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> I agree and would take an avatar bet with Jamie on Green winning. Dawson is a 4 time champion doesn't get paid much. Only 600k to drop to SMW to fight Ward if you believe this article.
> 
> http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/8356811/andre-ward-cuts-chad-dawson-size
> 
> And as you say beaten Tarver 2x,Hopkins,Johnson,Adamek. If Greeny offered him 850k to fight at 185 I reckon he would jump at the chance. Im only guessing but I think Chad is the monster bout.


Serious question Grasshopper. Why on earth do you think Grinning Greeny can beat Chad Dawson ? I find that a bizarre prediction.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

I got chisora 4 rounds up here going into the 5th in this vacant European heavyweight bout ,

Anyone out there ?


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

All over Chisora stops Greber in the 5th , good whilst it lasted .


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Serious question Grasshopper. Why on earth do you think Grinning Greeny can beat Chad Dawson ? I find that a bizarre prediction.


 Dawson is chinny coming off 2 devastating losses and though Dawsons boxing skills are far superior to Greens I think at 185 Green could drop him and he could get a TKO. As I said Green is a live underdog at Dannyweight. I can see it perhaps going like Dawson-Adamek with Dawson schooling Green but Green landing one on his chin and dropping him. At 185 and with Aussie refs Dawson may beat the count but it would be waved off. It's a possibility.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> Stick it up your arse and never assume you can address me directly again cockbreath.
> 
> Avert your eyes next time I post here you ignomious piece of shit.


You were really upset with Francis in this reply, is everything ok Morgan (ladies man) Huxley?


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> @ DBerry. I think a poster called cecil. He did it to stop threads getting hijacked with posters personal feuds. It didn't work but it was a funny thread.


It wasn't Cecil, that much I'm sure of.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

DBerry said:


> It wasn't Cecil, that much I'm sure of.


 cecil or cedric I think mate. It was a old man name Im pretty sure.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Ah, yes, you're right, Id was Cedric, The Nissan.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Kel said:


> You were really upset with Francis in this reply, is everything ok Morgan (ladies man) Huxley?


I hope he's ok and has calmed down a fraction. The ladies do enjoy his haircuts apparently.


----------



## Illuminaughty (Aug 19, 2013)

does anyone else find it strange that danny green says he wants a "monster bout" but he never leaves Australia? personally, I think it stinks that he boasts 4 belts when he has never fought guys like huck and haye at cruiser, but when he did step up against diablo he got sent to la la land! paper champion dot com!


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Illuminaughty said:


> does anyone else find it strange that danny green says he wants a "monster bout" but he never leaves Australia? personally, I think it stinks that he boasts 4 belts when he has never fought guys like huck and haye at cruiser, but when he did step up against diablo he got sent to la la land! paper champion dot com!


Um, he's fought in Canada, the U.S., Germany and at light heavy, took the (respected) title from the Champion. Illuminate us? no, youareafuckwit.com


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Illuminaughty said:


> does anyone else find it strange that danny green says he wants a "monster bout" but he never leaves Australia? personally, I think it stinks that he boasts 4 belts when he has never fought guys like huck and haye at cruiser, but when he did step up against diablo he got sent to la la land! paper champion dot com!


I think it has something to do with bleeding the poor Aussie bogan dry of their hard earned dole money


----------



## Illuminaughty (Aug 19, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Um, he's fought in Canada, the U.S., Germany and at light heavy, took the (respected) title from the Champion. Illuminate us? no, youareafuckwit.com


 you're a real charmer. all of green's fights over the past few years have been in Australia, and that includes offering cash incentives to fighters like bj flores to get on the scales at a weight that green deems to his advantage... so instead of getting all defensive when you reply again, why don't you tell me why he hasn't beaten any of the top cruiserweights of the last 10 years but still thinks his belts are made of anything except paper?


----------



## Illuminaughty (Aug 19, 2013)

Kel said:


> I think it has something to do with bleeding the poor Aussie bogan dry of their hard earned dole money


 thankyou! that's what I think too


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> I hope he's ok and has calmed down a fraction. The ladies do enjoy his haircuts apparently.


Yes he is a well regarded ladies man on the northern beaches of Sydney, I just hope he doesn't have an Irish lass as a flat mate


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Because he's not a cruiser weight, he's not an elite level fighter and he's best days are well behind him. I'm not being defensive, but if you're going to open with that statement then expect a response like mine. Glad my charm works, i'll try the singles bar again tomorrow night, I was sure it was them and not me.


----------



## Illuminaughty (Aug 19, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Because he's not a cruiser weight, he's not an elite level fighter and he's best days are well behind him


 now that wasn't too hard, was it? what is the point of abusing someone you don't know over the net when this is all you needed to say? don't take liberties with people


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Illuminaughty said:


> now that wasn't too hard, was it? what is the point of abusing someone you don't know over the net when this is all you needed to say? don't take liberties with people


Really? you where factually incorrect and clearly trying to get a rise, at any rate


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Kel said:


> Yes he is a well regarded ladies man on the northern beaches of Sydney, I just hope he doesn't have an Irish lass as a flat mate


Haven't heard from Brua (aka Mr ladies man) for some time..... maybe this really is him :smile

http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/ne...-dna-murder-slue/story-fni0cszg-1226725564135


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Maybe Brugirl is too busy getting his hair cut to spend time on here posting his usual dribble.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Brua was on here, at the latest, nine days ago. So Kel?! Your macabre joy is thwarted.


----------



## Powerplow (May 13, 2013)

Delete


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

Illuminaughty said:


> does anyone else find it strange that danny green says he wants a "monster bout" but he never leaves Australia? personally, I think it stinks that he boasts 4 belts when he has never fought guys like huck and haye at cruiser, but when he did step up against diablo he got sent to la la land! paper champion dot com!


..just a tip joog..double check box-rec before you come on making dumb posts and makin' yourself look like a dick..


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Francis75 said:


> Well Josey apparently Grinning Greeny turned up at a hospitals emergency department DEMANDING all sorts of drugs and painkillers. Obviously the triage nurse/doctors need to examine the patient first and work out what the issue was but Grinning Greeny just threw an almighty hissy fit stating that he was up there with Leonard, Hearns and Duran as a multiple weight world boxing champion. Luckily for common sense the triage nurse was an experienced old head and knew that Greeny was telling fibs. I reckon she told Greeny that he probably just needed to work his bowels and his little tummy ache would go away but Greeny just kept acting like a spoilt baby and the police were called. At this point Greeny left the hospital without letting a doctor examine him and then like a fuckwit went on a national shitty current affairs show whinging like baby without his favourite blanket. Basically the whole situation was his own doing.


:lol:


----------



## Illuminaughty (Aug 19, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Really? you where factually incorrect and clearly trying to get a rise, at any rate


 I wasn't trying to get a rise at all. what was factually incorrect?


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

Bump. Tarver moving up to heavyweight, fighting some unknown on a GBP card in a few months. Stop ducking greeny tarver :deal


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> Bump. Tarver moving up to heavyweight, fighting some unknown on a GBP card in a few months. Stop ducking greeny tarver :deal


 Kayode is moving up to HW and fighting on the Pac-Rios U/C. Tarver is ducking Kayode who I thought narrowly edged him in their fight( but have no problem with a draw). Greeny's retiring unless he can get Mundine (unlikely)IMO.


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Kayode is moving up to HW and fighting on the Pac-Rios U/C. Tarver is ducking Kayode who I thought narrowly edged him in their fight( but have no problem with a draw). Greeny's retiring unless he can get Mundine (unlikely)IMO.


I thought a draw was fair in that fight but agree with your assessment. I hope green retires, go into commentating and get some good cards out here through GMP.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> I thought a draw was fair in that fight but agree with your assessment. I hope green retires, go into commentating and get some good cards out here through GMP.


 I hope he goes into crime fighting and cleans up the evil doers of Perth who tarnished his reputation.

http://au.news.yahoo.com/opinion/a/7332387/the-vicious-fight-that-ignited-bikie-bad-blood/


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Gotta love these Green threads :lol:


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> *I hope he goes into crime fighting* and cleans up the evil doers of Perth who tarnished his reputation.


:lol:

Will he be the next Green lantern...


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sox said:


> :lol:
> 
> Will he be the next Green lantern...


 Quaid,Coffin cheaters,Sword boys,Comancheros,Khoder Nasser,WBA,SBW,the mastermind of the Botha''missing rounds''abomination beware. the Bionic Bogan will blind you with his gleaming grin of pearly whites and unleash the mighty lethal left jab of death to the soft part of all you evil doers skulls and restore order to Aussie boxing.










And ride off into the sunset in the Greenmobile to the melodic strains of land down under and hey true blue.:happy


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> I thought a draw was fair in that fight but agree with your assessment. I hope green retires, go into commentating and get some good cards out here through GMP.


 Me too in general his undercards were quality and the fighters apparently well paid. Sorry I went a bit silly with a few of my posts Saw's.:cheers


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sox said:


> :lol:
> 
> Will he be the next Green lantern...


 Green lantern,Bionic bogan both good names mate.:good


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Me too in general his undercards were quality and the fighters apparently well paid. Sorry I went a bit silly with a few of my posts Saw's.:cheers


All in good fun mate! whats the use of these forums if you can't have a good laugh


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Wonder what Greeny's favorite plant is? :huh

A Bougainvillea perhaps...


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

stiflers mum said:


> @Francis 75. Yes an all time great thread. Instead of saying '' listen love Im a 3 time world champion '' he can now say '' listen love Im a 4 time world champion ''. And the triage nurse will give him morphein straight away.


:rofl:


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Well Josey apparently Grinning Greeny turned up at a hospitals emergency department DEMANDING all sorts of drugs and painkillers. Obviously the triage nurse/doctors need to examine the patient first and work out what the issue was but Grinning Greeny just threw an almighty hissy fit stating that he was up there with Leonard, Hearns and Duran as a multiple weight world boxing champion. Luckily for common sense the triage nurse was an experienced old head and knew that Greeny was telling fibs. I reckon she told Greeny that he probably just needed to work his bowels and his little tummy ache would go away but Greeny just kept acting like a spoilt baby and the police were called. At this point Greeny left the hospital without letting a doctor examine him and then like a fuckwit went on a national shitty current affairs show whinging like baby without his favourite blanket. Basically the whole situation was his own doing.


http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=205171&page=14



> #201
> Sydney Smutt
> Tits ooot
> ESB Senior Member
> ...


:lol:atsch


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Oh dear that's gotta hurt the silly old pom going out on a Greeny limb like that


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> :lol:atsch


Good old smutty. :lol:

I agree with him about Greeny though.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Kel said:


> Oh dear that's gotta hurt the silly old pom going out on a Greeny limb like that


 I was talking to Tuff Gong about Speedy/vasman/luds and remembered how he got Phil riled up criticizing his cashcow. This quotes a doozy looking at it in hindsight.



> [ #207
> Sydney Smutt
> Tits ooot
> ESB Senior Member
> ...


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Phillip Austin was a disgrace the way he defended the IBO's corrupt activities. Disgusting it was.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Please Stifler more of these silly pommies outlandish posts..... I need a good laugh tonight


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

So was Phillip Austin comparing Grinning Greeny to Thomas Hearns ?


----------



## Roscoe (May 23, 2013)

Tell me your joking Francis...........if thats true Phil needs to sit down n rewatch some Hearns classics.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Kel said:


> Please Stifler more of these silly pommies outlandish posts..... I need a good laugh tonight


 I don't think you can top comparing Danny Green to Thomas Hearns. :smile


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Roscoe said:


> Tell me your joking Francis...........if thats true Phil needs to sit down n rewatch some Hearns classics.


 Not like that Phil meant his willingness to rematch people who defeated him. Though Im sure Hearns never called Barkley an irrelevant pissant either and it seems his willingness to rematch people who defeated him because it hurts him inside doesn't apply to Tarver and the Pole.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sox said:


> Good old smutty. :lol:
> 
> I agree with him about Greeny though.


 Rubbish Green has run from Tarver and the Pole like a frightened rabbit and instead calls out people fighting in divisions way lower than him.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Not like that Phil meant his willingness to rematch people who defeated him. Though Im sure Hearns never called Barkley an irrelevant pissant either and it seems his willingness to rematch people who defeated him because it hurts him inside doesn't apply to Tarver and the Pole.


Stiffy, think rationally for a moment mate. You're getting to excited over this.

Why would Green want to rematch 2 fighters that he knows will beat him again to earn less money than a fight with Mandy, of which he has a good chance of beating but more importantly will earn shirt loads of $$.

Green was never elite, and neither was Mandy. They're both in it for the $$ now and we all know that.

Let it go bra, you're not doing yourself any favours with a TC vendetta.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Rubbish Green has run from Tarver and the Pole like a frightened rabbit and instead calls out people fighting in divisions way lower than him.


How is it rubbish? 
Look at the dates Phil wrote that, Green hadn't fought Tarver and Wlod yet.

Your hatred is clouding your judgement. :nono


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sox said:


> Stiffy, think rationally for a moment mate. You're getting to excited over this.
> 
> Why would Green want to rematch 2 fighters that he knows will beat him again to earn less money than a fight with Mandy, of which he has a good chance of beating but more importantly will earn shirt loads of $$.
> 
> ...


 He should of thought of that before he started shooting his mouth off after beating Roy. The only reason he dropped his belt was because the IBO(probably the big boss Ed Levine) wouldn't sanction Green-Cameron II. Im not getting excited,not getting personal just stating my opinion.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Im not getting excited,not getting personal just stating my opinion.


And it's my opinion that you are.

It's very reminiscent of TCfuckwit.

We know your opinion on Green, we've heard it a few thousand times, you're above this vendetta shit mate.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sox said:


> How is it rubbish?
> Look at the dates Phil wrote that, Green hadn't fought Tarver and Wlod yet.
> 
> Your hatred is clouding your judgement. :nono


 But he's not chasing rematches with them now is he? That's what champions do isn't it?:hey


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> But he's not chasing rematches with them now is he? That's what champions do isn't it?:hey


And? I already explained why he won't.

He's done enough to satisfy his own self belief and bank account. 
Let him wind down, Mandy's doing the same thing.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Not like that Phil meant his willingness to rematch people who defeated him. Though Im sure Hearns never called Barkley an irrelevant pissant either and it seems his willingness to rematch people who defeated him because it hurts him inside doesn't apply to Tarver and the Pole.


Mate that dill Austin considered Greeny to be the Oz version of Tommy Hearns. I'm not joking around that is what he thought. That dill Austin also brought the boxing world Grinny Greeny-Bum Dominguez for a vacant cruiserweight world title and defended that decision.


----------



## KMA (May 21, 2013)

Quote Originally Posted by Sawspan View Post

I thought a draw was fair in that fight but agree with your assessment. I hope green retires, go into commentating and get some good cards out here through GMP.



stiflers mum said:


> Me too in general his undercards were quality and the fighters apparently well paid. Sorry I went a bit silly with a few of my posts Saw's.:cheers


.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Mate that dill Austin considered Greeny to be the Oz version of Tommy Hearns. I'm not joking around that is what he thought. That dill Austin also brought the boxing world Grinny Greeny-Bum Dominguez for a vacant cruiserweight world title and defended that decision.


 And the thing is all these people defending it are hypocrites. If what was going to happen when Mundine dropped his IBO MW belt and was going to fight Medley for the vacant IBO JMW belt against 57th ranked Medley and won and Mundine would of been parading around like a dickhead calling himself Mr 4 time the Pioneer or some other nonsense they would of run Phil off the board. Look at this IBO nonsense.

http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=190428

And you called a spade a spade yet again Jamie. Fancy using the fact Medley beat Tui Leveni.

http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=392206&cat=boxer

To grant a fighter exemption from the organisations own rules(Any fighter fighting for an IBO title must be ranked in the top 35 of the IBO computerised rankings. A fighter can challenge for a title ranked from 35 to 50 provided he has a positive record in his last 6 fights and hasn't been KO'd to many times in their last few bouts). The Green lovers/Mundine haters would have hammered Phil if Mundine made weight and won.:lol:
Good thing Ray Kelly and Jeff Malcolm's rapid loss powder didn't work or Aussie boxing would of been a laughing stock again.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> And the thing is all these people defending it are hypocrites. If what was going to happen when Mundine dropped his IBO MW belt and was going to fight Medley for the vacant IBO JMW belt against 57th ranked Medley and won and Mundine would of been parading around like a dickhead calling himself Mr 4 time the Pioneer or some other nonsense they would of run Phil off the board. Look at this IBO nonsense.


The difference is, Greeny is a a great guy, a peoples champion. :happy


> To grant a fighter exemption from the organisations own rules(Any fighter fighting for an IBO title must be ranked in the top 35 of the IBO computerised rankings. A fighter can challenge for a title ranked from 35 to 50 provided he has a positive record in his last 6 fights and hasn't been KO'd to many times in their last few bouts). The Green lovers/Mundine haters would have hammered Phil if Mundine made weight and won.:lol:
> Good thing Ray Kelly and Jeff Malcolm's rapid loss powder didn't work or Aussie boxing would of been a laughing stock again.


Mandy made that fight a sham himself, he was supposed to be re-matching Geale.
Yet you wonder why most favor Green over Mandy? atsch


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sox said:


> The difference is, Greeny is a a great guy, a peoples champion. :happy
> 
> Mandy made that fight a sham himself, he was supposed to be re-matching Geale.
> Yet you wonder why most favor Green over Mandy? atsch


 :lol: @ your first bit. And yes Mundine dogged the Geale rematch and how did Phil and the IBO punish him? By approving a world title fight for him at a different weight division against a guy ranked 57th by the IBO. But who beat the great Lui Teveni. I know why people favour Green over Mandy so does Green and he has made a mint from it.:cheers


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> :lol: @ your first bit. And yes Mundine dogged the Geale rematch and how did Phil and the IBO punish him? By approving a world title fight for him at a different weight division against a guy ranked 57th by the IBO.


Yeh fucked if I can get my head around that one, but I guess it's all about sanctioning fees and all that shit.
I don't pretend to know the ins and outs of it, but basically money talks. :conf

I guess why I don't whinge about it is because I saw first hand how stupid it made TCfuckstick look. :lol:


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sox said:


> Yeh fucked if I can get my head around that one, but I guess it's all about sanctioning fees and all that shit.
> I don't pretend to know the ins and outs of it, but basically money talks. :conf
> 
> I guess why I don't whinge about it is because I saw first hand how stupid it made TCfuckstick look. :lol:


 Mundine and Green are big earners in Australia easily. The money generated from their fights means a greater cut for the IBO( all the orgs do it to a degree). It's like debating politics and why this thread is so long. TC is passionate but took it way too far attacking Phil about him being a Freemason,corrupt etc.
Also posts like this from your good mate attacking Mundine like this.



> #21
> COULDHAVEBEEN
> Champion
> East Side Guru
> ...


 :lol: Then he says nothing about Green doing worse. They are irrelevant on the world stage but Mundine and Green are masterful businessmen and great at manipulating the media.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Mundine and Green are big earners in Australia easily. The money generated from their fights means a greater cut for the IBO( all the orgs do it to a degree). It's like debating politics and why this thread is so long. TC is passionate but took it way too far attacking Phil about him being a Freemason,corrupt etc.


Exactly, we don't want you getting out of control to Stiffy. 


> Also posts like this from your good mate attacking Mundine like this.


Good old Couldhavebeen, a first class douche. :lol:


> :lol: Then he says nothing about Green doing worse.


Yeh, but Mandy made his bed long before Green did, he's a much bigger target.

Green is one hell of a wanker in the media, but I think he's a more decent human being than Mandy.
Mandy's done some right shitful things over the years, and people won't forget it.

Green will always get a free pass with some things compared to Mandy.


> They are irrelevant on the world stage but Mundine and Green are masterful businessmen and great at manipulating the media.


Absolutely, and not just the media.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

I just noticed you changed the thread title! :rofl


----------



## Stiffjab (May 21, 2013)

Angelo hyder = Australia's own Manny Stewart. 


RIP MS


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sox said:


> I just noticed you changed the thread title! :rofl


 :hey


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

If Mundine was a typical bogan, talked like one and dressed like one and had numpties like Phillip Austin and Angelo Hyder talking him up then all you blokes would love him to death. It would also help if Anthony had his name and the southern cross tattooed to his body.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

And if only Anthony would do the hang ten sign the forum members would lap it up


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Still people hating on the Aussie Thomas Hearns I see.:-(


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Still people hating on the Aussie Thomas Hearns I see.:-(


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

K9's the lot of em.:fire


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Danny Greeny, the triage nurse verbal abuser.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Danny Green, the peoples champ.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Sox said:


> I just noticed you changed the thread title! :rofl


:lol:


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Danny Greeny, the triage nurse verbal abuser.


 And so he should have the bitch was probably paid off by the Sword boys who had put $100,000 worth of bets on Greeny dieing.:fire

LEAVE THE AUSSIE THOMAS HEARNS ALONE JAMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> And so he should have the bitch was probably paid off by the Sword boys who had put $100,000 worth of bets on Greeny dieing.:fire
> 
> LEAVE THE AUSSIE THOMAS HEARNS ALONE JAMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I think he should have threatened her with physical violence.


----------



## Stiffjab (May 21, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> K9's the lot of em.:fire


They say a photo speaks a thousand words.

That green shot speaks only one letter and one number.

K and 9 

Such a Avi worthy photo. I might let it stew


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

I heard another interview recently when the yellow machine kept talking about how he is built like a greyhound and it was hard for him to keep the weight on to fight the bigger guys etc.................. So how can he continue to cry about making SMW?

He can't have it both ways.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Kel said:


> I heard another interview recently when the yellow machine kept talking about how he is built like a greyhound and it was hard for him to keep the weight on to fight the bigger guys etc.................. So how can he continue to cry about making SMW?
> 
> He can't have it both ways.


 Mate lets call a spade a spade until his retirement he said he was beaten fair and square then only after the retirement that no amount of money would bring him out of did he whine about being weight drained. And people hate Mundine so much they lap it up he's brilliant at tapping into the casual peoples heads.


----------



## KMA (May 21, 2013)

G you guys are stuck in a groove :rolleyes get over it...You must be grudge holders from way back!


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

No i believe the yellow machine actually holds the grudge :yep


----------



## Roscoe (May 23, 2013)

As Tony Greig is concerned a grudge is simply a place to park your car.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Mel Greeny holds the grudge he is a two faced,contradicting dickhead who pretends to be the hey true blue fair dinkum Aussie bloke. You like him and despise Mundine when they are exactly the same. Actually Greeny is worse Mundine has never pretended to be anything he's not he's always been a knob who loves himself.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Mel Greeny holds the grudge he is a two faced,contradicting dickhead who pretends to be the hey true blue fair dinkum Aussie bloke.


How is he _pretending_ to be a true blue fair dinkum Aussie bloke?

He *is* a true blue fair dinkum Aussie bloke.


> You like him and despise Mundine when they are exactly the same.


No they're not.
They're both chasing similar goals in boxing, however they go about it differently.

I'd bet my left nut that they're very different in person too.


> Actually Greeny is worse Mundine has never pretended to be anything he's not he's always been a knob who loves himself.


You can't be serious?
*If* you believe all the people who know Mandy well, then you'll find his entire media persona is an act.

As for Green, he comes across as a bit of an up himself wanker in the media, but most seem to think he's a pretty straight shooter in person.

So who's pretending more mate?

Personally they've both done some stupid things over the years, and their media persona isn't my cup of tea.
However, Mandy has said and done much more really shitful things than Green has.
They're both dicks, but to say Green is worse than Mandy is nonsense.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sox said:


> How is he _pretending_ to be a true blue fair dinkum Aussie bloke?
> 
> He *is* a true blue fair dinkum Aussie bloke.
> 
> ...


 Each to their own mate. I was back on the wagon after Roy but the fake aboriginal charity offer etc and the constant obsession with Mundine is weak. And I myself couldn't care less about Aborigines to be honest. I respectfully disagree with your opinion.


----------



## Roscoe (May 23, 2013)

At the end of the day Green will always be whining about mandy due to the humilating loss he imposed on him & the fact that he never go the chance of redemption......that will eat at him forever whether there's a mic & camera in front of him or not......for mine that was mandy's best performance in the ring that night.......a total shut out.....I was a fan of both at one stage but they both lost me along the way with their bullshit whether its a play up for the camera or not both have said things that make me cringe.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Yellow machines problem is he would love to say Mandy is a shit fighter but he can't for obvious reasons...... That also eats away at him.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Each to their own mate. I was back on the wagon after Roy but the fake aboriginal charity offer etc and the constant obsession with Mundine is weak. And I myself couldn't care less about Aborigines to be honest. I respectfully disagree with your opinion.


Fair enough, I'm not sure why those things should bother you though, in particular the Mandy obsession.

He lost to Mandy, it's a rematch with a strong potential to win and make huge $$, why wouldn't he be chasing it?
The other losses he has little chance of winning and won't make near as much money.

Basic math mate.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Sox said:


> I think he should have threatened her with physical violence.


Maybe he did Socks. Maybe he did.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Grinning Greeny would fit right in here with the bogan backslapping clique.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)




----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Mel Greeny holds the grudge he is a two faced,contradicting dickhead who pretends to be the hey true blue fair dinkum Aussie bloke. You like him and despise Mundine when they are exactly the same. Actually Greeny is worse Mundine has never pretended to be anything he's not he's always been a knob who loves himself.


I must have missed Green acting like a Black American & releasing a rap single.

I did see Green spark RJJ but I must have missed him trying to act like him.

I know Green's made lots of money but I must have missed him trying to act like Money Mayweather.

I know Green boxed at the Olympics but I must have missed him trying to act like Muhammed Ali.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sox said:


> Fair enough, I'm not sure why those things should bother you though, in particular the Mandy obsession.
> 
> He lost to Mandy, it's a rematch with a strong potential to win and make huge $$, why wouldn't he be chasing it?
> The other losses he has little chance of winning and won't make near as much money.
> ...


 Basic math yes it would make a lot of money but why would Mundine contemplate it? Unless he"s broke he lives rent free in Greens heads and Green has at times called him a ''nagging ex-wife looking for a payout''also after he beat RJJ ''AN IRRELEVANT PISSANT!!!!!!''. What one says comes back to haunt them. Mundine owes Green nothing and what he said doesn't bother me as I said aboriginal charities are not something I care about but Mundine does.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Basic math yes it would make a lot of money but why would Mundine contemplate it?


That doesn't matter as we're talking about why Green wants it, not why Mandy does or does not want it.

The fact is, it's perfectly understandable and normal for Green to want it.


> Unless he"s broke he lives rent free in Greens heads and Green has at times called him a ''nagging ex-wife looking for a payout''also after he beat RJJ ''AN IRRELEVANT PISSANT!!!!!!''. What one says comes back to haunt them. Mundine owes Green nothing and what he said doesn't bother me as I said aboriginal charities are not something I care about but Mundine does.


Of course Mandy owes Green nothing, who said he does?

I'm sure Mandy isn't broke either, but a few mil more to add to an already fat bank account will go down very well.

If Mandy can't secure any more decent fights, which is doubtful, why wouldn't he fight Green?

It is still a big paying fight in OZ.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Basic math yes it would make a lot of money but why would Mundine contemplate it? Unless he"s broke he lives rent free in Greens heads and Green has at times called him a ''nagging ex-wife looking for a payout''also after he beat RJJ ''AN IRRELEVANT PISSANT!!!!!!''. What one says comes back to haunt them. Mundine owes Green nothing and what he said doesn't bother me as I said aboriginal charities are not something I care about but Mundine does.


A bit of context mate - when Green KOd RJJ Mundine tried to jump in the mix for publicity & threw out a challenge to Green.

You seem to forget all the times Mundine's been down on his luck & tried to generate publicity out of his rivalry with Green by calling him out.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

@Sox. Same reason JMM won't fight Pac for a 5th time. The feeling of knowing you have it over someone and knowing it eats away at them can't be measured in monetary terms. That may change in the future and they may fight again who knows with these 2.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> @*Sox*. Same reason JMM won't fight Marquez for a 5th time. The feeling of knowing you have it over someone and knowing it eats away at them can't be measured in monetary terms. That may change in the future and they may fight again who knows with these 2.


I know exactly what you're saying, but Mandy doesn't have that feeling IMO.

His history has pretty much proven that he's only money driven.

Don't forget, a loss won't be on his mind anyway.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

@Sox @Tuff Gong. We will see but IMO they will never fight again weight and past animosity being the reasons.


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

Stiffy i wouldn't go coining the "lets call a spade a spade" term as that is very reminiscent of TCboxa, not an association you want. I think your dislike for green goes beyond regular hater standards, don't let the guy bother you so much. Sit the next couple of plays out champ.


----------



## The Beave (Jun 13, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> @*Sox*. *Same reason JMM won't fight Marquez for a 5th time*. The feeling of knowing you have it over someone and knowing it eats away at them can't be measured in monetary terms. That may change in the future and they may fight again who knows with these 2.


Bit hard fighting yourself...lol


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> @*Sox* @*Tuff Gong*. We will see but IMO they will never fight again weight and past animosity being the reasons.


The weight thing is a no brainer.

Danny Green is the master of catchweights, and Mandy brings his own scales. :lol:

I don't swallow the animosity thing, Mandy has no pride, but he does have a good nose for money.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> Stiffy i wouldn't go coining the "lets call a spade a spade" term as that is very reminiscent of TCboxa, not an association you want. I think your dislike for green goes beyond regular hater standards, don't let the guy bother you so much. Sit the next couple of plays out champ.


 I resent that I don't call other posters vile things. The term calling a spade a spade is a common saying I like debating about boxers I like and dislike.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> Stiffy i wouldn't go coining the "lets call a spade a spade" term as that is *very reminiscent of TCboxa*, not an association you want. I think your dislike for green goes beyond regular hater standards, don't let the guy bother you so much. Sit the next couple of plays out champ.


I said a similar thing the other day mate.

Maybe TC is really Stifflersmum... :think

Nah, they're both Teke! :yep


----------



## KMA (May 21, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Mel Greeny


Looking forward to Green Machines 2014 Promotions...


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

The Beave said:


> Bit hard fighting yourself...lol


Good catch! :lol:


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

The Beave said:


> Bit hard fighting yourself...lol


:lol: Better edit that.


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> I resent that I don't call other posters vile things. The term calling a spade a spade is a common saying I like debating about boxers I like and dislike.


I never compared you to him, as that would be out of order, i respect you as a poster mate, i was just throwing out a warning about such phrases that's all. It's all well and good to debate boxer's you like and dislike, that's the purpose of a forum, but to go into highly speculative detail about things such as Green's motives behind a charity offer, which are subjective at best, and use those as the basis to determine one's character as portrayed through media outlets, just seems to be a bit of a desperation grab to me.


----------

